# Poor Responders : Part 75



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Blimey, that was quick


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Dakota, just off to get dressed as out for lunch today...back later x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello all just marking the thread, busy at work last few days and just off to see friend for first meeting after being strangers for 18months

Love to all

Catch you later

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning dudes!,

Does it feel like I’m on here 24/7 to anyone else?   

Anne: It’s sooo normal for you to be emotional at the moment – I know the feeling really well. What time are you doing your jab? God I sound like a right old nag! 
Donkey is having her EC tomorrow hun you were right. She did her trigger shot last night which EC comes 36 hours after the trigger shot. 

Donkey: The best of luck with EC tomorrow hun.  

Ally: I can’t believe you are abandoning us for other friends?      I’m not jealous or anything… 

Natasha: You and your plastic bag stories…mate seriously, you crack me up!   
Come on tell us what you’ve bought today darling?  

Zuri: How is your tummy hun? 

Kate: Hope you haven’t forgotten about filling up that pot!  

Miranda/yummy mummy: Thanks for the compliment my love, it definitely cheered me up (how sad am I?)  

Laura/superwoman: Hope you are having a great time.  

Bobbi: Hello chick  

Wazzycat: Hope you managed to sleep a bit better last night. I remember my sleepless nights after being given the bad news. Are you OK hun, PM me if you need to talk.  

KOL: Sending you lots of love and  

Missyg: I’ve ordered my micronized DHEA’s yesterday – thanks for the PM.

Lainey:  

Nix: Hope you are feeling better.

Beach: How are things with you? 

Sam: Welcome back honey. How was your holiday?

Lots of love to everyone else I forgot to mention.  

Big kiss.

Pixie xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pixie- good thanks trying to decide what to wear. ......


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Bob: Thanks hun, that’s where I ordered mine from- ultra micronized – whatever that means! 

Beach: Oh I hate that! Every morning I take ages to decide what to wear   Are you off to somewhere nice?

xxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

there was me thinking I had a chance of being first      Thanks Dakota x
Good lurking Bobbi!! 

morning ladies.  

Pixie    grrr cannot belIEVE your trust had an fsh cut off of 10 - who do they think they are, ARGC? I'm sure their stats aren't as good!  At least my trust had a cut off of 18 - mind you when I turned up for treatment and queried the standard protocol (225 gonal f after a full downreg *sigh*) they were going to put me on, the nurse who saw me didn't KNOW what FSH was....she referred back to consultant but by the time I'd been contacted again 3 weeks later....I'd booked back into the Lister  
Hope you are ok

Beach have a lovely day wherever you're off to 

Wazycat welcome and to you too MissyG and thank you for the estrogen priming info, most interesting

Hi Purps oooh you're meeting that old friend?  let us know how it goes, well I hope. 
Ally hope you had a good chinwag with your old friend
Ali hope your scan is all good today
Zuri glad injections going ok
Anne we've nearly done a page and you're not here?  Hope you're having a good day.  Natural to be emotional, it feels good to be gettign going though, right?  
Jo Mac, sorry you have concerns about the dhea, you've been brave to keep taking it in the circs. It's good to see you though x
happy friday everyone!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all!

thanks to everyone for your good wishes yesterday.  I feel much better already this morning 

Welcome to the nuthouse, Wazy and Kol!  Watch out for Tash, she's got a thing about pot and eating plastic bags...   

Anne how are you feeling now hon? It can seem a bit scary but as I think someone else already said, you'll get used to it before you even know it.  I got to a point when I was doing the jabs almost on automatic pilot. And I ended up doing them in the WIERDEST places, in the car in an underground carpark (just before a Kanye West concert), in restaurant toilets, I even remember when we were in the south of France at this family owned place where we would eat everyday, they kept my meds in their fridge for me!  

Juicy hon, you mentioned a good inhaler that a specialist recommended for you. Could you please tell me which one it was?  The French GP has taken me off ventolin and given me something called airomir instead, never heard of it before. I am also mad at the first GP that I saw a few months ago, because I went in there and told him I was using seretide as a reliever inhaler (not sure where the hell I got that idea from) so that was all I took from him and the idiot never put me straight. So I was sucking away on the seretide, with no ventolin in the house when things got bad and of course it wasn't relieving the symptoms, no wonder I got so sick...

Oh gawd, sorry huge coughing fit, bbl with more persos

Love to all


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick hello before i finish work for the rest of the day off   And the weekend off too  

Welcome to the newbies it is fab on here girls and the information form the other girlies has been an absolute godsend for me.

Anne - good luck for today hun, have txt you as didnt know whether i would be able to get on here this morning 

Pixie - im the same hun, always on here  

Still no af so suppose id better pick up test from sainsbury's on way home and do 2moz if af dont turn up.  Really cant see it being anything other than negative but will do it anyway.  

Catch up with u all when im back from blood tests  

kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello Juicy   How are you honey? Loving your bridal pics on ** -you look soo preddy!  

hello Nix  

hello Kate  

Has anyone heard of or tried Lumie bodyclock starter? It apperantly sitimulates the effect of the rising sun to provide a gradual 30 minutes of sunshine and it's meant to be great for beating the winter blues. I’m going to check out their website now… 


xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yo!!!!!!

pix- you are on as much as me now hun    prob more actually!!!
 

Nix- Feeling fine now hun, more importantly- how are you?
I might have a treat for tea tonight in a pre jabbing celebration     

Hi Juicy- Defo feels good hun  

xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Hun, wasi n a meeting and just read yuor text, thanks chick.
My god, how amazing would it be if you were preggers


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello I'm back but now I can't remember what I wanted to say to anyone!  Hey Pix, does that bodyclock thing work on brain damage?!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nixf01 said:


> Hello I'm back but now I can't remember what I wanted to say to anyone! Hey Pix, does that bodyclock thing work on brain damage?!


  

no hun I don't think so! I would have bought one if it did.


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Nix oh no the good inhaler for me is Seretide!  So much better than 4 puffs a day of the becloforte, which made me cough and stuff (but is much cheaper for gp to prescribe  ).  

The steroid in the Seretide seems to act much faster for me - but I definitely still need ventolin too, esp in this weather - cor no wonder you struggled up that hill to the doc without it  .  Can they give you some today??  

Pix ta!  ooh I wonder if you were looking at same time I was looking at your Grosvenor house ones - woooo!  Amazing dress, and hair- gorgeous!

I think i have one of those bodyclock things that I got as a birthday present about two years ago. I used it but it never woke me up until it was at top brightness, and by then it just looked like the light from any old bedside lamp   sorry - wish I could give it a better review than that!

Kate     !!


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

hi girls

Gonna have to come clean. We r starting tx today. I wasn't going to tell anyone but am stressing already so don't think keeping it a secret is an option. Not telling anyone in the real world tho so watch what u say on **. 

We r starting here and then going to Cyprus, some time in feb. Very scared. This really is last chance saloon.  I will be on LP so start dr tonight, worth a try ?? 

Hi Anne x

Hi pix x

Welcome to the newbies x

Sorry this is brief and disjointed, I am on the iPhone. 

Lainey x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

...

...
...

...

Goodbye! (Better dash - laters!)


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lainey: Wishing you the best of luck honey.   I know what you mean about not wanting to tell anyone – I really hope this time works for you.  

Juicy: Thanks hun


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi girls

Lainey.  Wow, good luck - you deserve it.  

Nix.  You take good care of yourself.  I don't mean to sound morbid but my friend's sister lost her husband to astma when she was 8 month pregnant.  he had run out of his inhaler and couldn't get one in time.  It was very sudden.  

Anne.  Good luck tonight, you will be fine.  The worst part is the mixing I found.

Wazycat.  Welcome. what a fab name

KOL.  Sorry your clinic is being such an    Are you able to go privately? as others have said The Lister in the UK is very good for poor responders.

Jo.  sorry to hear that DHEA has affected your mood so much

Bobbi, you need to get yourself on ********.  I must say I get completely confused on ******** as everyone has a different name to the one they use on FF.

Juicy - look forward to meeting you on 29th.

Anyone else fancy coming on 29th - central London venue, early evening.

Pixie, it sounds like you are picking yourself up a little bit?

Kate.  I know you have done HPT's already and I know you are expecting a negative but I hope you are proved wrong.

I had better go now.  I have had a very depressing week, if you don't know I work for an aid agency.  The situation in Gaza is just beyond belief.  about 170 women are giving birth every day and there are hardly any hospitals that haven't been bombed and none of essential supplies.  We were going to be delivery baby food yesterday but one of our warehouses was alight.  I just can't believe how awful it is every day yet you buy a paper on the way home and the front page story is how Sienna Miller has been snapped with a man.  Anyway, better get back to fundraising.

On a lighter note, Max is having a birthday party on Saturday which he is sharing with a friend (Max's birthday isn't actually until 20th) so I will be busy making party bags and stopping a load of 4 year olds jump on each others heads in the soft play place.

I also have a spa night tonight at a friends house.  No champagne this time though on my new diet.

Love to you all.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Nat - what is it with you and plastic bags - do you wear them also  

Nix - you naughty naughty girl, you must look after yourself better or we;ll have to come over and look after you  

Donkey - good luck tomorrow hun  

Anne - good luck tonight - i'll be thinking of you at eight, i used to have the alarm on my phone set for d/r and injections, i miss it going off now  

Wazycat and KOL - welcome to the nuthouse ladies  

Purple - have a good meet-up hun, i hope you get everything out of it that you need  

Lucy - so excited for you sweetie, i'm glad you confided in us, you are so lucky going to cyprus, it's our favourite place in the world, we go every year (about 12 times now), couldn't make it last year with t/x, we missed seeing our cypriot friends  

Tracey - have a lovely time at the party, i think you might need a drink though  

Mir - lovely new pic of the bobster as usual  


Got home to a letter from clinic, going through my last cycle and recommending that we do the same again, was nice to see it in writing, was getting worried that our follow-up might be a bit dismal  

Managed to miss MIL and SIL's visit yesterday, aren't i a naughty girl


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

back from my meeting now.

Lainey- WOW hun, I do understand about not saying anything but us girls are all here for each other to keep each other sane so I'm glad you told us. So, when do you go to Cyprus? what happens there? I am half Cypriot  
Really really really really REALLY want to wish you all the luck in the world hun, you deserve it    

Juicy- PM me your ******** details  

Hi Fish- Doing it at 10pm every night hunny.    well done on MIL/Sil   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wotcha!

Hey Tracey - no not morbid, common sense. I was being very stupid and self-destructive.  I've had asthma since I was a kid and even if it only really troubles me if I have a bad cold, I should still know better by now.

Have to say I'm amazed and horrified like you and Bobbi at what's happening in Gaza... when are they going to stop killing eachother over who gets to live on a little bit of land?  I can understand why Israel feels it needs to defend itself from Hamas who say that they should be wiped off the map, and the last I heard was that the Hamas rockets that sparked off this latest carnage had killed 4 Israelis, which is terrible.  But how does that justify the killing hundreds of innocent people?  Bombing hospitals and schools and UN vehicles?  Come on!!!  They've all got to sit down and talk and stop with the bombing.... anyway don't want to start off a dodgy political debate so I'll shut up now!

Lainey hon, all the very best of luck for your tx, glad you shared the news with us!  

Hi Fishy  are you avoiding the outlaws then?  Naughty girl!!!  

Wotcha Mira - love the profile pic honey! 

Damn coughing again, I think I'd better get off the PC and go and lie down or summink!

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nix - decided i've given them enough of my time and energy recently and can't be bothered with them at the mo  

Anne - my half cypriot buddy, whereabouts are your family from, DH and I want to retire there


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Fishy- It was my dad that was Cypriot, from Larnaca hun. Sadly, I wasn't in touch with my dad as him and my mum were not actually together when me and my brother Paul were kids so I never went over there or learnt to speak the language etc etc.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello I'm home, just reading through trying to catch up.

XX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello Supermum (Laura, yes you!!)


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

More questions lovlies..........
Hot(warm) water bottle or wheat pack, how long each day should I use one for?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

hi honey - I'm not a good example for you   but I used it whenever I had chance, watching TV, resting etc... I also found it easier to use it in bed  a - it keeps you warm b - I think body is more productive at nights.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - what a shame hun, we go that end of the island, it is beautiful   I like the wheatbag, just beacuse they are nice and relaxing too, but it doesn't matter! I used to wear a heatpad during the day (about 8 hours) while at work and then just sit in the evening with the wheatbag when i remembered, there is no definate timing for any of it, just help yourself whenever you get the chance  

Laura - hi hun, good time


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hun, you are a brilliant example- come on, your one and only lovely egg fertilised but just had a problem snuggling in   
next time is your time lovely  

Thanks Fishy too


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

oh sweetheart, I didn't meant to upset you.   sorry!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

don't be daft hun, I am ok just sad for you xxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Well girls, I am absolutely shattered, been woken up by cat Charlie at 4am last few mornings, don't know whats up with him, must be missing Ben, lovely but can he miss Ben without waking me!!!!! 

Had a lovely time with friend last night though, really chilled and cosy, some red wine, lovely food and great chats, havent seen her for a year and she has been through quite alot of unrelated but difficult stuff. It was so sweet she slept in my bed with me, we were like a couple of old ladies tucked up reading last night!! I think we won't leave it so long next time    (sorry pix - still love you more   don't worry!!)

Feeling a wee bit down as I had an email from Jaya which I found quite negative, difficult to know if it is me just beeing over sensitive though. I sent an email with loads of questions like why did I only have a clomid prescription etc and she said "because we are doing trial of stimulation..if I get follicular growth we will convert to IVF" (meaning add in the stims) I am worried as my follicle only really got going last time once I had been injecting, the clomid didnt do anything on its own. I now feel a bit like we are just going through the motions and that she is expecting me to fail (which is not a great start!!!) OMG I so hope I prove her wrong.     I also asked if it would be worth changing the drug from Menopur to something else as I have tried M twice and it hasnt served me that well. Any opinions on this anyone

Now got a lovely evening alone, did my swim today another 45 mins but suffering with backache again so need to chill as have Becka coming to stay tomorrow then my other sister having a roast with us on Sunday. Does anyone have any good advice for puddings that are not too fattening?? I have bought some apples so thought it would be apple based but can't decide what!!?

Our rising damp has been confirmed, we have to wait till monday to find out our fate  

Percys bloods are back. He has EXTREMELY high flea saliva (whatever that means) should be under 150 and it is over 3000 which means that he is so so so allergic and has dermatitis as a result!! My poor baby I feel like such a [email protected] mum   I do use frontline on him but these seem to be super fleas     . I am so glad I took him for a second opinion, it seems that vets have a habit of misdiagnosing as much as Dr's   what a   suprise! VERY happy with new vet though. 

Pix hon - you are sounding like you are doing brilliantly hon, you really are, its not easy bouncing back but you seem to be doing well and you will only feel better as the days pass. Fancy night in with sis on Saturday night??   

Laura - nice to have you back - well done for managing that!! We are all so impressed by how you are coping hon  

Purps - hope it went well with friend hon - hope you had as good time as I did with mine last night.

Juice hon - can I get you on ** - I wanna see your preeeety pictures!!

Tracey - Gaza - words fail me - Israel seem to get away with murder (obviously no pun intended). As if life in Gaza wasn't bad enough already. Max's party sounds fun (if not a bit exhausting - got any valium??)

Lainey - OMG OMG OMG - you little minx!! No seriously I am so happy for you and wish you all the luck in the world darling, I will be here rooting for you, I know this was probably a tough decision but you will be pleased you made it I am sure    

Ali - hope your scan went okay today - and that you have a lovely time with god daughter tomorrow! (you may need some valium too!!)

Donkey - masses of good luck with EC tomorrow    

Anne my lovely - so much good luck tonight - this is it - the ball has finally started rolling......   I didn't know you were half greek but now you say it I can see the exotic look  

Fishy - when do you think you will do tx again? Have you had any thoughts?

Sam - are you out there hon? Come back we can cope with you being suntanned and healthy honest!! 

Kate - sorry about your AF, but maybe this will have a happy ending rather than a frustrating one!!!!!! I know how horrible it is waiting for her to tip up  

Nix - glad to see you a wee bit brighter, up for company? I am trying to decide what to do re Paris trip MAY be there Thursday night or MAY just fly in/ out on Friday  

Bobbi - my boiler is now making odd noises from time to time   hope i make it through the night!! 

Hiya to everyone else I have dissed! 

A xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

Bloods all taken and microsoft office installed........YIPEE   

Welcome back laura did u all have a nice time? 

Lainey good luck hunny, do know what u mean about wanting to keep it quiet, dont know what we will do this time  not quite made up our minds yet.  Fingers toes and eyes crossed for you. 

Anne good luck for tonight hunny bun   Treat urself afterwards it always make it easier 

Hi fishy     at ur missing mil's visit 

Ali How did ur scan go today hun? 

Hello to pixie, nix, tracey, miranda, natasha bobbi ally ali27 becka, kol, missy and everyone else.

Still no af but think i mite be getting proper pains now, but i've been saying that for the past week and a half  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Kate, didja buy the HPT?  Hope you got one of those snazzy first response ones that tell you how far gone you are, they seem excellent  I've got everything crossed for you just in case (I look very strange - yes even stranger than usual!) And, more importantly, have you got a pot to p155 in    ! Oh maybe you don't need it now as you'd be testing at home tomorrow morning...

Hi supermama, how's the chiplets of love? I'm still laughing at the potato head thing, poor l'il munchkin!

Donks - good luck for tomorrow honey!    

Ally - I do indeed feel that it would be fab to meet up next week but are you on or off the sauce at the mo...?  I found a place that does great cocktails the other day but they're bloody strong!  Honey I don't think Jaya was being negative, in fact she sounds confident that the clomid will do it's thing this time which has to be a good thing, non?  I do agree that it might help to change the stim drug though. Personally I do better on M'pur, but it doesn't suit everybody...

Hi to everyone else, I hope you all know that eve if I don't mention you by name, I'm still thinking aboutcha!  

xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

Lainey - really wishing you the best of luck sweetie  

Ally - how about apple crumble - you can make a healthy topping with oats (porridge) bit of fructose (fruit sugar, much lower GI) and crushed nuts (good fats and nice texture), cinammon..something along those lines..am sure you could find a healthy recipe if you goggle it (as my MIL says)

pix - very happy to hear you sounding so much better  

anne - good luck mrs  

nix - eerrr helllooo..what do you mean watch out for me??!!!   

not stopping long as not been v well today - only had 1.5 hrs sleep last night and was awake from 4 with palpitations, pounding heart dizziness and bad anxiety...have spoken to the clinic and they are all side effects from the humira treatment i've been having, theyve said to take it easy but if it keeps up or i feel cant cope with the feeling to go in for them to check me over - worked this morning and came home and been in bed all afternoon, managed to get a couple of hours sleep but still feeling pretty rough and have to go to guides in a bit - bit worried i might start feeling unwell when i'm there and the girls would have to be responsible for me (dear god!!)


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nat - hope you feel better soon, take it easy  

Ally - that was a fab post hun, you sound so much more together than a month back, here's sending you loads of   that the clomid will do the trick as Nix says  

Planning on going to followup at clinic and going from there, see what they say, the letter was more positive than i expected, so that cheered me up last night, a cheque from MIL would have cheered me up even more   fat chance  

Nix - hi sweetie, can i have one of those cocktails too please   Just managed to write 'cock' and then got the giggles  

Kate - be thinking about you tomorrow  

Anne - only a few more hours


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Glad you had a lovely time last night hun, an sorry about Jayas email- wish I could offer so words of advice 
Poor old Percy bless him, but at least it's nothing too nasty- and you're a lovely mum, I bet  
Have a lovely night in and weekend with Becks and other sis.
 

nat- Ah poor hun, side effects sound vile, feel better hun and I  hope you get some sleep  

Kate- What's going  hun with your AF   

Hi Nix  

Pix-  

Right- I am off home now ladies- had a stressful day again but I guess it'll be worth it if all these quotes turn into orders  
I might go out for tea, or maybe stay in- oh I dunno! Will have something nice tho either way.

Will report in later after jab numero uno   

Love you all my little lifesavers  

Anne
xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bye Fishy


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Fishy - thanks for saying that, its good to hear as sometimes it is difficult to see the changes yourself. I will put in a word with whoever has the power that a fat cheque drops through your post box in the morning!! I think I am going to start a family syndicate and do lottery - sick of saying why not me and then realising I haven't done it!! 

Natasha - really sorry you feel so sh!t, hopefully things will settle soon but if not please hot foot it to the clinic and get checked over. Tonight please leave if you really cannot cope or in fact do you think you should be going at all

Nix - Ah I am neither on or off the booze at the mo, everything in moderation   - a cocktail wouldn't hurt and anyhow I could have vin non If I do stay I will be around Chatelet as that is close to RER out to the expo.

OMG forgot really funny bit in previous post, had a guy come today to sort out our TV aerial. My mate was in my bed and I said could we go in last as 'someone' was sleeping in there. I said "its wonderful how you sleep at that age isn't it" he said "how old is she" and I said "26" - he thought I had a baby in there!! Then, even funnier, when he saw my friend come out of the bedroom he got all embarassed and could no longer look me in the eye - he must have thought she was my lady friend      I have NEVER seen anyone leave this place so fast     

xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

on the train so can't do a proper post but just had to say
I hope I am not alergic to flea saliva like Ally's cat, I found another nit last night!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Tracey - have you been licking your tummy alot recently?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

if only I were that flexible Ally!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

You girls make me giggle!  

Had lovely time with my friend! And her 7month old dd, was so good and so easy catching up!

Nix hunny take care of yourself, my DH has asthma too and this time of year he has to be careful!  

Anne good luck with the inj tonight! so excited for you

Ally, bless you chickie, so much oing on for you right now! Rising damp poorly babe and alergies! you're a great mum, as you will soon find out for real! Bet that Ariel guy is still thinking of you and your lady friend  

Welcome back supermum (laura)
Hello to all newbies!

Kate can't believe your so patient about testing?!?! Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow!

Natasha hope you feel better soon sweetie  

Fish you need to ask MIL where her cheque book is.................. although that would mean being in when she visits    

Pixie How are you doing hunny? So nice to see you on here and so positive! Go Girl!!

Tracey Gaza..... My heart bleeds and then to see all the pro Israel coverage! I think the world has gone mad!!!

Hello to everyone else and as Nix put it so eloquently before, just cos I don't mention ya doesn't meant I'm not following your stories and thinking about you all

Love and hugs

Sx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Donkey *- good luck for EC tomorrow - hope you get some tip-top quality eggs!   

*Lainey* - woo you're going again!  wishing you so much luck hon,    it's definitely your turn 

*Pinkcarys* - well done on 7 eggs!  that's fab!    for an excellent fertilisation rate 

*Hayleigh/Elinor/Littleareca/Zuri* - how are you all doing with your tx?

*Nix* - the asthma sounds awful  - hope you get your medication sorted soon and will soon be feeling much better 

*Laura* - welcome home! how was it in Notts? 

*Kate* -  !

*Ally *-  I don't see how trying Gonal-F or a Gonal/Menopur mix could hurt, if only so you have tried that too and then don't wonder what if? Different strokes for different folks!  good luck with getting the rising damp sorted   

*Droogie* - not seen you for a while - how are you doing? was your first scan OK etc?

*Anne* - good luck with starting stimms tonight!   

*Natasha* - sorry you are feeling rough on the humira - hope the side effects wear off soon! 

*Mira* - love the new avatar pic! 

*Juicy *- hi sweetie 

Welcome to newbies, and sorry to those I've not mentioned - lots of love to you all  thanks for the lovely photo comments on ******** to those who left them 

I'm good, have had a tingly/numb right arm last couple of days though, feels like I have slept on it funny - hoping it's not carpal tunnel syndrome  Who was it on here had that - was it Bugle?

Also wanted to ask - I read somewhere that if you have a caesarean you can't drive (not insured) for 6 weeks after - this would be a bugger for us as DH can't drive - any of you know if this is true? Not that I am planning one if at all possible! 

Steph xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ladies.. this thread is movin too quickly for me at the moment i cant do personals at all !! as i have lots going on at the moment, not all good either, DH job not looking great which i am worried will affect adoption etc etc.. so just popping in to say good luck to all you ladies who are having tx at moment, and   to everyone xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Popsi - hope luck will shine on you and that everything will work out soon


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
1st IVF - Lister - due to start January 2009*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
4th IVF - Lister - starting soon January 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - starting soon January/February 2009*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF Feb '09*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF - due to start soon*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - was due to start November '08 but delayed to January 2009 due to hypertension *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP Lister - currently on pill for tx starting February '09*Anne G*
1st IVF - Lister - January 2009 - currently stimming - EC ??/01/09*Donkey*
3rd IVF - currently stimming - EC 17/01/09*Elinor*6th IVF - SP - currently stimming - EC ??/??/09 *Lainey-Lou*5th IVF - LP - London/Cyprus - Jan/Feb 2008 - currently downregging *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - EC ??/??/09*Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - currently stimming - EC 15/01/09 - 7 eggs - ET ??/01/09*Zuri*
1st IVF - LP - currently stimming - EC 26/01/09*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Latestarter* 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - mid-November 2008 - tested positive - no heartbeat found/blighted ovum diagnosed on scan 7w5d 06/01/09 *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  - planning next cycle Feb '09 IM Barc'a*Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *Angel55*
2nd IVF - October '08 - tested negative 20/11/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*1st IVF - December '08 - converted to IUI due to poor response - tested negative  *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Bunjy*3rd IVF - Chelsfield Park - tested negative ??/10/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - tested negative 17/10/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - LP - PGD for translocated gene - October '08 - cancelled as 2 follies raced off in front  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - 2 embies transferred - tested positive but chemical pregnancy  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pixie75*1st IVF - Turkey - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative 09/01/09  *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - November '08 - ET 04/12/08 - 3 embies transferred - tested negative  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - EC 30/10/08 - 1 egg collected, failed fertilisation  -next cycle 2/2/09 Lister *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - tested negative 02/12/08  *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08 ^hug^ *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - 1st scan 17/12/08*EBW*
 naturally! - November 2008 - due ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - due ??/??/09*Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due 14/04/09*Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Bobbi calm down hunny   i will test in the morning if af doesnt arrive, have a sneaky feeling she will tho 

Steph hi petal, yes i had heard that about no driving as well, but im going back about 5 years and the girl concerned didnt take any notice but she suffered terribly and only did it once. Has dh just not passed his test or has he never had lessons?  

Hi purple u ok sweetie?  I did do a test on monday which was negative so thought id leave it cos i really thought the witch would have been here by now, think she must have gone on a cruise or somat 

Tracey - these nits are vicious little buggers arnt they, my friends little girl has them again and im going to see her tomoz you can bet ur life i'll be itching by tomoz nite 

Ally     thats hilarious hun, bet he went back to work and told all is mates.   Hunny dont read too much into letters you have as much chance as the rest of us so dont you dare give up!!!!     Glad percy is sorted poor pussycat gie him a hugh from auntie kate  

Anne - not long to go now hunny 

Tash - sorry ur feeling so poorly hun, bet the guides would look afte you well tho   Hope you feel better soon hunny bun  

Fishy - would you like me to have a word with mil for you hunny, i do a great impression of a threatening dwarf  

Nix - yes hun i got the test, and the blue mugs in the cupboard under the bathroom basin ready and waiting  

Ali27 - hope scan went ok hunny bun?  

Hello to miranda, becka, laura, lainey, donkey, pinkcarys, missyg, bugle, nikki, ophelia, heather, and everyone else 

We is gonna have pizza for tea (what diet?)  both too shattered too cook as trying to set up a sandwich/burger van business for dh to run, he's been shall we say..... resting for almost a year, there are no jobs out there plus he really doesnt wanna work for anyone else anyway. So....... we are selling our little camper van (not as posh as it sounds)    and using the money from that to finance the burger van.  We are gonna call it  FEED ME UP SCOTTIE     My daft brother thought of it and we cant think of anything better   So everything here is up in the air got a van sorted collect it next week registered with said councils and just trying now to find suppliers, catering stuff, chefs trousers, polstyrene cups bags that type of stuff.  Sorry did i say it was dh's venture, oh yes he'll be doing the cooking suppose i'll be doing everything else   

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Popsi- really sorry you're having a tough time at the moment hun, really hope things get better for you both   

Hi Steph- Ooooh it's exciting seeing my name on your list as currently stimming  
I do think that is right about the insurance hun but maybe give your insurance people a call and see where you stand, maybe you can take out some sort of additional cover or something? 
You do look lovely in that pic by the way  

Kate- That's a really good name , I wish you both lots of success and may the £££££££ roll in for you- oooh and think of all the free food    


Hi Tracey- Hope Max has a lovely Birthday do tomorrow. Lets hope those little sh!ts, I mean nits   disappear for good  

Ally- You crack me up with your "workman tales"  

Well, I got in from work about an hour ago and I couldn't decide if I wanted to go out/stay in or whatever and then thought, sod it, I will do some housework instead    anyway, went to get the vac out and Jason has put me on a housework ban as of today while I am injecting  Bless him, he is a little   and I feel bad that he wants to do everything but he said this is his part in our TX and he said if he so much as catches me with a duster there will be big trouble!!!
He is such a blessing, I am so very lucky to have him.

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

WooooooHooooooo- Life doesn't get much better than this girls...I've just been informed that we're having a chinese for tea


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kate* - DH did used to drive (and indeed did most of the driving if we were out together, he loved it so much) but unfortunately he lost his eyesight after chronic illness in 2002, and had to surrender his licence when he was registered blind.  He has a tiny bit of eyesight back in one eye after several ops, but it is unlikely to get any better - just trying now to keep him well and healthy so that he can hang onto that little bit he's got.  He is a star, he never complains and just gets on with life, it does make some things more difficult/challenging but is now our "normal" I guess, and we are very happy, I adore him 

Enjoy your pizza tonight and good luck with the burger van venture - I love the name! 

*Anne* - thanks hon, hopefully I'll have a lovely, quick, almost painless (yeah right!) natural birth and be back on my feet and driving the next day!  (I can dream, can't I!) Your DH sounds like a hero - you hang onto him!! (I sound like my Nan! hehee  ) Enjoy your Chinese!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tracey - sorry hunny should have read your signature   I know we all moan about our dh's but we would be lost without them.  Mine is so untidy and lazy sometimes but i absolutely love him to bits and would be lost without him  

Anne enjoy chinese hunny, im just about to order pizza online  

Popsi     hunny bun, hope everything goes ok with dh job and adoption plans


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Steph- Thank you, Jason is a hero hun and so is your lovely hubby


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oooo pizza is here, food time    Think i may stop on here for a while tonight as dh will be watching all the freaks in bb   Verne really gives me the heebie geebies 

Think we all have lovely dh's dp's, lets hope they think the same


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

What lovely fellas everyone seems to have - what a bloody relief!!!  

Anne - have you done your jab yet?? 

I am in bed watching BB, havent been able to watch TV in bed for over a year - its great and the new screen is massive, feel like I am in a hotel! Well worth raising a few eyebrows for that!!  

A xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Ally nothing better than TV in bed... you got some good munchies?

Anne -Tim just gone for ****** too, we getting veggie pretend duck pancakes for starter!    I used them sticky heat pads you can by for your period/ back pain on my last cycle they last 12 hours.

So is it the BB final tonight?  Maybe I should go tune in, not seen it since they went in though.. who do we want to win?

Notts was horrid, Tims mum was the worst I've ever known her.  She bought loads of ridiculous toys for the bubs and kept talking over visitors with 'I bought this/ that for the babies', she told me the babies were unsettled the first night there as they preferred her to me! We ended up home early as she was just awful.  We did get out fr a meal which was nice and I refused to bring home the hge ridiculous toys she bought (we really don't have the room and have told her every time to stop buying stuff) so I fear that may cause a long standing feud! But I felt I needed to put my foot down. 

Anyway, gonna get comfy on sofa and await my grub!

XX


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Laura - Oh I am sorry, how disappointing on your first family trip away that you had to endure that!!   What you want is a bit of support and a few "well done Laura"'s and "don't know how you manage sweetheart" etc, she does sound like a character, makes my monster in law (soz couldnt resist!) sound like a bleedin angel!!

Glad you are back where you belong and that you are not surrounded by 1000 grotesque toys that will give you nightmares!! 

xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG BB is making me cringe......Verne drunk


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

He scares me ally   I saw a horror film once and there was a dwarf in it, ive been terrified of them ever since    C ant help it no idea why 

Laura glad ur home and away from the old dragon at last.  Ha like they would prefer her, bet she smells of stale wee and old perfume    Enjoy the chinese hunny, we just had pizza loads of it  

Hi anne have you done the first injection yet?  

Still no af 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Done it!!!!
Jason cut the living   out of his finger and is on his second plaster bless him- those solution bottles are evil 
It wasn't the most pleasant thing I've ever done to be honest but I'm sure I'll get used to it !!!
I did it about 2" under belly button and about an inch or so off to the left- hope that was ok? ?- bit late now eh  
Just gonna chill for a bit and watch the rest of BB- don't know who's evicted yet.
i've given myself a headache now  

Everyone ok?
xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura- Sorry un, was about to reply when I got called upstairs for my jabbing   
What a horrible time you've had, WTF is wrong with the woman eh?    
So glad you put my foot down, good on you
Enjoy your chinese hun  

My belly hurts


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Well done Anne - who hooo!!!               

Tell Jason I did the same thing and cut my finger opening those evil bottles   , he should use tissue next time opening them.

xxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yayyyy well done hunny, havent you got any of those plastic things to break top off the saline?  

Hi pixie how you doing hunny? 

Ally - verne scares me


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just popping on quickly to update you all - thank you all so much for the good wishes and for thinking of me.  

Scan was fine.  Showed very thin lining which is a good thing apparently and rested ovaries.  Take the last OCP tonight thank god and then start sniffing tomorrow.  My friend is going to have a little sniff tonight to see what side effects to expect!!  She offered!!

Am staying at my friends for the weekend so cant do personals etc but thank you all again - you are a wonderful bunch of women and a great support.

Ally - I do need valium!!!  My friends daughter who is 8 tomorrow has 3 friends here for a sleep over plus her 2 sisters.  Its crazy here tonight!!  

Enjoy the weeknd xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Laura: Oh how dissapointing for you hun - we all know how much you were looking forward to going there. What is wrong with your MIL? Maybe you should get her to babysit chiplets a few nights - that will teach her  

Ally: Welcome back gorgeous, I missed you    I knew you loved me more   
I might be completely talking out my   when I say this but as far as I know the Clomid raises FSH a lot hun, are you sure this drug has nothing to do with your raised FSH during tx? 

Tracey: Still suffering from nits?  

Natasha: Sorry you are not feeling well sweetheart. I'm sure you do but drink lots and lots of water to get rid of any side effects of those drugs honey.  

Ali: Great news on your scan hun.  

Kate:I'm good lovely - thanks. (here again!) DH took me to a nice Turkish restaurant in London tonight, we had a lovely meal   

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ali- Have a lovely weekend hun, glad you got on well, this time next week it will be you and I will be an old pro         


Thanks Pix & Kate


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Bl00dy hell   
I just did a massive post and lost it  

very quickly cos I've lost the will to live, or at least type...thank you for all your love and luck, I'll update you tomorrow.

Donkey xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just getting ready for work (been offered overtime at a ridiculous amount so couldn't refuse   )

....Donkey good luck for this morning


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Anne G said:


> Jason cut the living  out of his finger and is on his second plaster bless him- those solution bottles are evil


Anne - You can get vial snappers. They're rubber things that fit onto the top to stop you cutting yourself. I only found about them out after cutting myself too!  Your clinic should be able to provide them 

Rachel x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all

Ah thanks Rachel- he is gonna use kitchen roll tonight just in case    

Hi Zuri- Or should I call you Growler      Hope you're feeling a bit more chilled now. And look at you, just popping to Germany!!
Lets hope our follies are growing nicely hun  

Morning Pix-   

Alls- Have a lovely weekend with your sisters, say hi to Becks from me  

Lainey- How did you get on with your jab hun?  

Kate- ..... you ok sweetie? any news?  

Donkey- I know you're not online but wanted to say hope everything went fab for you this morning  

Nat- How are you feeling today sweetie?  

Laura- Bet you're glad to be back home hun. Give those beautiful babies a kiss from Brummy Auntie Anne    

Hi Steph-  

Miranda- You ok Mrs?  

Nix- How's you today lady?  

  Tracey, Nikki2008, LJ, Sam, Anna Angel, Bobbi, Pink, Popsi, Beachy, Fishy, Purple, 

I am just having a cuppa tea with a glass of water with my bear wheatpack resting on my tummy  
Got the boys this weekend then I have my cousins funeral in Kent on Monday so having a quiet day (as much as possible anyway)

Love Anne


----------



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow - so many posts since mine on Thursday! I have to say this board moves so much faster than the cycle buddies board!!! I've really got to get cracking revising for driving theory test; been procrastinating all morning but just wanted to say a HUGE THANK YOU for sharing your thoughts & making me feel welcome. I'm gonna have a lot of scrolling to do so it seems. I might have to cut and paste all your advice into a word document or something, as otherwise I'll never remember it all!

Lainey: wishing you all the luck in the world for this tx 

Anne: enjoy your day. Kitchen roll really does have a million and one uses  x

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kol- Good luck with you test


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi anne was a bfn hun

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Aw Kate, I'm so sorry to hear news. Words always feel so inadequate. Lots of hugs and take some time. What do you have planned this weekend? X

Anne - sounds like you'll be a pro in no time. Everything crossed for you. Have you got your brazil nuts and pineapple juice at the ready?

Hi to everyone else, I'm on a train on the way to my mum's for the weekend and having trouble typing so will properly catch up when I get to a pooter.

Lots of love!
Lucy x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

kate- Hope you're ok hunny, 2009 is gonna be our year  Mrs (and all our other lovely ffers   )

Hi Bob-  

Having a lazy day with wheat packs and rest and.

Brazil nuts and pineapple juice....tell me more ladies?
when should I have them?

I am well struggling to drink 2ltrs of water I can tell you


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello
Well I've just woken up after a good long sleep when we got home.  Today went VERY well so it seems, unless we get a dreaded call later.

I was treated like a queen, the dr even held my hand and said I was a very brave lady - methinks there are stronger and braver, but it was nice that thye recognise how hard IVF is... anyway they collected 7 eggs, 3 were immature but they did ICSI on 4!!!!!
I'm thrilled, after monday this is beyond my wildest dreams.  They also drained 2 very large cysts and I have to say I am now in quite a lot of pain and can barely walk my abdomen is so tender.  But they did tell DH that would be the case.

I'll try and remember what I typed last night - we went for dinner with very good friends who know about tx, which was really nice - I cancelled my poker game with the boys, wasn't in the mood  

Ali - fab news on your scan  
Anne well done on the jabs  
Ally one of my cats is sensitive to fleas and mites (tho not as bad as yours) we use Stronghold.  We used to use frontline but stronghold is better - you can get it from the vet.
Laura at least thye don't live too close   you can aviod them as much as possible!

I've forgotten what else i put - too sore and tired to read all the pages again - sorry.

Thank you so much ofr everything, I'm convinved it's you girls that gave me extra eggs!!
Love donkey xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Donkey- Well done you!!!! Was thinking about you. Lets   that you get the call you deserve tomorrow  

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Donk - Shame they have my phone number!!    Well done on a bumper crop...4 good eggies is fab.  

Anne - Red wine and choc helps with follie development and the thickening of the uterine lining!  

Zuri - Yup, I used to post on the hydro thread many moons ago. I've been on nearly every thread at some point!!

Beach - Oh so you laoded now after your sat shift?? Fab!  You can buy some more jimmy choos?!

Kate -  

I've eaten Ferro Rocha (?) all day as no time to get proper food, no wonder my milk is dissappearing.  

Maybe I should try to make some nosh now rather than being on here!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello Laura- FR's all day sound heavenly


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Donkey - well done hunny bun, when are u in for et? 

Laura - oooo i love fr's just dont like the nut in the middle 

Lucy - enjoy the weekend hunny have a nice relaxing time  

Anne hi petal hope you have a nic weekend with the boys,     for monday hun 

Bobbi - think im ok hun   Started to feel a bit out of sorts last nite and still same today think i knew what the answer would be but theres always that little bit of hope there, know what i mean?  Have got proper af pains now so hopefully with the next couple of days she will arrive, tho hopefully not till monday/tuesday as we are going down to london for valentines day and i dont want the old witch to arrive that day   

Zuri mood swings hun, i feel exactly the same at the mo!  Enjoy ur meat hunt 

Hi to pixie, purple, miranda, beachy,fishy, natasha, nikki, nix, ally, tracey, steph, becka, ali27, kol, missyg and everyone else  

Im now gonna go and attempt mount everest........ooooo sorry bit confused there i meant the ironing  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Ironing  , what's that then eh


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - managed half an hour but i am knackered   Got real bad af pains now and think i have a cold coming too.  So not a happy bunny today.  We are having chinese tonight tho so a bit happier about that.   Think im gonna have to stop taking the dhea as it is giving me horrendous headaches   feel like my head is gonna explode.  Hopefully we will the lottery tonight and i can give up work and dh can run his sandwich van to keep him out of trouble.  Then i could become a lady of leisure till i got bored and go and work at a dogs home or something   Perhaps not tho i would prob end up bringing them all back home with me


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi all, Anne if you did get the sterile wipes, you can use the inside of the packet as a sterile sleeve over the ampule then snap away from you. This is sterile and protects your fingers from cuts. By the way if you tap the ampule at the top with a flick of a finger this will ensure all the liquid stays below the line where you want to snap. HTH and good luck   

Lainey - very very best of luck for your secret ( apart from us of course   ) treatment   

Donkey - good luck for ET   

Jo - thanks for letting me know that you also felt low and moody on the DHEA, I don't think the clomid is helping either but it's the last one tonight so hopefully that may cut down on the symptoms if it is the clomid rather then the DHEA.

Kate - sorry about the BFN   

Purple - Hope you had a good meet up with your friend.

Laura - sorry about the MIL,       but you did well putting your foot down now, if you don't with regards to the chiplets, she will only get worse but I think you already know that.

Ally - sorry about Percy, but glad you found a good vet.

Ali - good luck with your cycle    

Pixie, glad you had a nice meal. when do you think you might do treatment next?, I am going to Jinemed myself I think but I need to lose some weight especially after Xmas so the very earliest might be April.

Lucy - hope you have a good weekend at your mum's. 

Zuri - hope you managed to get your protein stash from Germany  

Hi to KOL and Wazycat - good luck with your treatments.

Hi to Bobbi, Miranda, Nix, Nicks, Steph and anyone else I missed.

Take care all love Karen xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Karen,

Hope you're having a nice weekend


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey anne and kazzie are we the only ones on here tonight?  Have the rest of the girls gone out without us?    Me and dh were gonna go out tonight but weather is really bad here windy and raining so we battened down the hatches and are just gonna watch tele instead


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Kate - I got terrible headaches taking DHEA but was reccommended to take it with food and it did the trick. Might be worth giving it a whirl if you're not already. 

I just had lamb shank and sticky toffee pudding. Mmmmm... I also whispered it to the waitress which obviously negated all the calories

Lucy x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi lucy - i had been taking 2 with breakfast and 1 with tea will leave off a few days and see what happens.  Just finishing off some sticky toffee icecream from last nites pizza delivery


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

HI Girls

Max had a lovely party, lovely but incredibly noisy! I was very good and managed to not eat a single morsel of party food or any cake. I am beginning to feel like superwoman with my willpower lately.

Donkey.  Fantastic on having 4 eggs icsi'd

Kate.  Good luck with the burger/sandwich van.  You made me laugh when you said it is DH venture but you will do everything.  That is so so like my DH.  Every time he thinks about a business venture he says he doesnt like doing the boring stuff like research, finances, legal stuff etc and I am good at it (not true, he just thinks flattery will work).  I must say I pretty much seem to be responsible for everything in our lives except playing with Max which DH is fantastic at (much better than me).I shouldn't moan about him too much as right now he is massaging my feet while I type moany things about him!

Sorry you didn't get a miracle BFP

Anne, Well done on your first jab.  The Lister gave me the plastic things to snap off the vial - ask for a couple on your next scan.  I hope the funeral goes as well as it can do.

Ally.  YOu made me laugh with your ariel man story.

Pixie. glad you had a lovely meal - I love Turkish food, maybe next time we meet up you could suggest somewhere Turkish 

Ladyverte. OO Lamb Shanks are one of my favourites

Laura.  Why on why do people buy big toys for little babies - unless you live in a mansion there is never anywhere to put them.
MY MIL has just bought Max the most hideous Ben 10 duvet set. but at least that won't take up loads of room

Purple, I am so glad it all went well with your friend.

One of these days I will manage to do a post and mention everyone onthe thread.  These days I can only seem to manage to respond to the last few posts.  Sorry.  I am thinking of you all honest.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura - mmmm I have seen a lovely mulberry clutch x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Evening all!

Glad Max's party went well Tracey  

Kate- It's well windy round my area too   

Hi Lucy- Yummmmmmmy I love a good lamb shank me    

Hi Beachy  

Just watched a nice romantic film on Sky then did 2nd jab- a bit better tonight and Jason has it sussed now  
Aparently I went completely white though  

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne- sounds like you're doing very well. What film did you watch?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Beachy, w watched Definitely, Maybe on Sky premier- nice and easy to watch. Just watched Big Brother- MIchelle is getting on my nerves  
Think I am gonna retire to the Boudoir now with my wheatpack and my book!!

night night


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi ladies - I am still in San Diego for work but just had a read through.  I won't do personals now because the connection here is slow this evening for some reason but just wanted to send everyone my best love.


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

OMG!  125% fertilisation and survival!!  Yes 125%!!
I had the 4 mature eggs yesterday and 3 immature.  They phoned this morning and said 1 of the 3 immature matured, they ICSId it and I now have 5 embies!!  I can't believe it.  Transfer is Tuesday.

Kate so sorry that iw a BFN   At least AF has now arrived so you are definite and not still waiting.

Not much I can do today, I'm still very sore from draining the cysts.  Hope you are all well.
Lots of love
Donkey xxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

wow!!!  that's really great news Donkey - so pleased for you and you husband.  Result!  Take it easy today x

Tracey hope you have recovered from the party - sounded exhausting !!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

morning all,

No time for personals, will try and do some later but depends what time I get back from taking the boys home.

Donkey- Thats brilliant news hun, rest up today and take it easy  

Hi Juicy  

Hi Zuri


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

wow donkey, that's fantastic.  I can see a bfp winging it's way to u x

Kate -   I know that evenif u no deep down it will be a bfn it is still disappointing to have it confirmed. But onwards and upwards for u and as soon as af appears u can get on with the business at hand x

Well done Anne. U will find them easier and easier x

Hi LJ - have a great time in SD x

Hi to everyone else and thank u for the warm wishes re my tx. I was worried u would all be cross with me but I should have known better. I love u lot and couldn't do this without u x

I have stopped DHEA now as I was having bad side effects. The spots were bad enough but the anxiety and insomnia were too much. I think steph said before that it made her feel jittery, like she had had loads of caffeine - that was a good decription. Plus, don't need to take it anymore now, hopefully 

Steph - I had a cs and was driving in about a week and a half. Apparently it is ok as long as u feel comfortable with the possibility that u may have to brake suddenly and u get clearance from ur insurers. Mine were fine and said I was covered as long as I was happy. Hope this helps. 

Right, off to the gym. Did 10k yesterday. Hoping to do the same today. 

L x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Should just say steph that I healed really quickly and u shouldn't push it unless u r sure. I no someone else who drove after a week and it hindered her healing. So, be careful is all I am saying. 

Ali - glad the scan went well. 

Nikki - hope u got on ok with Mr G x

Purple - glad it went well with ur friend x

Back later. 

L x

Ps I am getting good at this keeping up to date business


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Donkey- that's brilliant news x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Donkey - woowwwww hunny well done, hope you have some frosties, but hope even more you wont need them     Good luck for tuesday sweetheart   

Lainey - ur right hun, its disappointing   Im still watiting for af to arrive tho   I've stopped the dhea too as i was having really bad headaches every day, plus also the jittery nervousness as well.  Was also starting to feel very down and have been quite unfair and negative to dh whic wasnt nice   I mean he's always been a lazy bugger where houework is concerned so i cant really expect him to change now can i    Good luck for you un, we'll keep ur secret safe on here  

Hi anne u having a nice weekend hunny? 


Hi to beachy, zuri, ally becka natasha and everyone else, think i may be due a little nap for half an hour.  Not had 5 minutes to myself yet today.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahhh Kate    Seems a few of us have had these effects from DHEA - I have had headaches too, thought it was just stress but maybe it was the DHEA.  I hope AF turns up soon so you can get going with tx.  Thanks for the good wishes x 

Where is everyone?  It is quiet on here today.

Ally - I hope you are having a lovely weekend with your sisters.  Give Becka a big hug from me. x

Tracey - I will pm you back  

Anne - hope you got the boys home safely x

I have been the perfect housewife this weekend and have made two big batches of soup and a load of pasta sauce for the freezer.  Used up all the old veg (well, there is a recession on you know) and feel very virtuous.  Also, did 10K at the gym today (did it yesterday too) so I will be looking like Fatima Whitbread in no time (god, I hope not  ).

Re: Gaza - thought I would put my two-penneth in.  I concur with everything everyone has said and think it is truly awful that they keep killing each other over a piece of land (as Nix succinctly put it).

I do, however, have some sympathy with Israel - what it has done is no worse than the US and Britain have done in Iraq and Afghanistan - ie retaliated (disproportionately) to an attack on it's people.  This is why we have been so reluctant to condemn them - we know we would be branded hypocrites.  Hamas' view that it will only be happy with the total annihilation of Israel is not very helpful and means that finding a lasting peace is somewhat difficult.  Having said this, it does make me really sad that it is ordinary Palestinians who suffer in all this, including innocent children.  It is a truly awful situation and I really hope they can sort it out soon.  Perhaps we should get Gordon Brown involved - he has already saved the world once  

It is so sad that this is all over a piece of land - if it would stop the fighting they could have my back garden, although they would have to clean my chickens out  

Sorry, don't mean to be flippant    I really do feel for both sides, it seems as though they are at stalemate.  Sometimes though you have to laugh or you would cry.

Hope I haven't offended anyone.  I'll get off my soap box now.

L x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Lainey - I'm really behind now !    
remembered I hadn't had a chance to say - good luck with this tx, how exciting and well done for getting it all organised without being tempted to say anything  

 it will be BFPs for you, Donkey and all the current stimmers xxx

Hope you got your 10k done today.  I can't go up ten stairs at the moment - wheezing and sciatic, I'm a bundle of fun!

Hi Kate (sorry your hopes were raised...wished it had been the other way)
Hi Anne, Hi Beach x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Donkey - yay!!! brilliant news!  well doe you - 5 embies is a great number to work with - will they be doing day 3 transfer? Glad they managed to drain your cysts too - hope you are soon feeling less sore 

Lainey - thanks for the CS/driving info - I will check with my insurance company if/when I need to 

 to everybody else - gotta go - hoping to visit Laura on Wednesday and need to finish off crocheted pressies!

Steph xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Steph.  You must be superwoman making handmade pressies - I can't even sew a button on.

Lainey. You aren't being flippant.  I get what you say about Israel but the blockade they had put on Gaza for 19 months was bad enough - 90% of the population were reliant on food aid even before this bombardment.  I had a presentation from someone who works for CARE in the middle east about the situation in Gaza and the West Bank and it was real eye opener.  She wasn't someone who was anti Israel as she used to work on our programme years ago helping Israelis.
Sorry, enough policics.
I am very jealous of your chickens (not the cleaning them out bit though).
Well done on your 10k - my pelvic floor is so weak that I can't run 10 paces without wetting myself! 

Donkey. Absolutely fantastic news - good luck for Tuesday.

Had my Mum and Dad round for tea tonight.  It is my Mums 70th in April and she is being a nightmare.  We think she should do something to celebrate but she won't hear anything of it.  She doesn't even want to go out for a meal.  Dad and I are trying to persuade her to do something special.
If it were me I would be making the most of it and having something before, on and after my birthday.
I had 40 pressents for my 40th - I want 70 for my 70th!


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow Donkey that is really really brilliant! Well done.

I am about to take my last pill and then off for a scan tomorrow morning. Bit worried but keeping everything crossed all is OK. 

Missy


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi lovlies,

Just back- such a long journey, Ryan lives in Telford and Luke in Dewsbury, Leeds so about 5/6 hour round trip depending on traffic.
(yep, 2 exes!!!!) They are both ok to be fair  

kate- Sorry you've not had AF yet hun, it's horrible when there is that bit of hope then it goes away  
Yep, had a nice weekend hun, haven't done anything apart from the trip back today  

Lainey- Well done you on your gyming and being a domestic goddess  
I am so excited for your cycle this time, lets hope it goes your way this time hun  

Hi Tracey  

Ally- Hope you had a lovely weekend hun  

Pix- you too hunny,  
Is everyone else ok?

Missy- Yay!!! the last Pill, lots of luck tomorrow hun  

Right, am gonna go now and drink my horlicks before my jab  

I won't be on tomorrow ladies as I have my cousins funeral so will chat on Tuesday
Oooh, got my follie scan on Wednesday at 8.30 too  

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow missy    xx

Hope tomorrow goes ok Anne   xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne    will be thinking of you, you should have called in at mine, live 30 mins from Leeds x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Donkey - What wonderful news! Fingers crossed all the way for you xx

Anne - hope all goes as well as it can tomorrow and you're feeling ok with the jabbing

Tracey - that's a brilliant approach to birthday presents! Must file that one

Lainey - how are you doing? Tx treating you well so far?

Steph - check you out miss handy!

Know I've missed loads but typing on my iPhone is pretty annoying 

Big smiles to all

Lucy x

Beach - hola there

Missy - good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Just having a late tea!  One of our neighbours came over asking for a lift somewhere, shes a lovely girl only 25 but an absolute raving alcoholic, so had to take her back across the road and get my dh to go and fetch another neighbour to help me sit with her till she passed out. Bit of a long story so wont go into details as would be here all night 

Anne - hope things go ok tomoz hunny   good luck for wednesday too!  

Missy - good luck for ur scan tomorrow hun  

Tracey - What no party!!!!   You must try and talk her into something hunny, the day should not uncelebrated 

Steph - wowww what a handy lady u must be - im a bit like tracey have trouble sewing a button on 

Juicy - poor girl sounds like you need a nice relaxing holiday in the sunshine hunny and so could i  

Hello to everyone else   to all of you.

Wonder where my af has gone to  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Donk - wow thats fab! 

Anne - hope all goes ok tom and wed. xxx

hi to everyonn. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning all

Had a lovely weekend with Becka, ate rather too much and indulged in a bit of white wine  ! Went to see the wrestler on Saturday, v good but hard to watch in places, then sobbed our way through p.s I Love You which was a much lighter affair! Back on diet soup today  

Just quickly as SO much to do.

Donks - what an amazing result - good luck today xxxx

Anne - sorry I didnt get on to wish you good luck for today - was thinking of you though   Hope stimming going okay for you too xxxx

Little Hen - love to you too hon  

Kate - bloody hell you poor thing - cannot believe you are still waiting - what a beatch she is!!

Ali - hope things going okay with you hon  

And you missy - when do you start off at Lister??  

Natasha hon - are you feeling better?? Hope so  

Hi to everyone else, sorry no more personals, brain like a sieve  

Oh quick question does anyone know how long AF takes to appear after stopping pill?? Trying to get a bit organised and at least pencil in when I start tx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning lovelies,

Hope everyone had a great weekend!

Donkey: Fantastic news hun! Well done on those eggies. Good luck with ET tomorrow. 

Anne: Hope you are OK with the jabs now sweetie.
Thinking of you – hope the funeral goes as well as it can go. 

Ally: Glad to hear you had a great time with Becka honey.  

Tracey: You might have to organise a surprise party for your mum! Do you think she’ll be peed off with you if you did that?  

Natasha: Are you feeling any better honey?  

Lainey: 10K – wow, that’s amazing! I don’t think I’ve ever done that in my life!!   

Juicy: How are you today you preddy preggy lady?  

Zuri: How was Germany? Did you manage to get some protein?  

Steph & Laura: Have fun   on Wednesday.

Kate: Drink lots of herbal tea hun, it should help with bringing AF back. 

Latestarter: Hope you are OK honey   - loved your Istanbul photos on **. You and DH look lovely and happy in them.  

Missyg: Good luck for today hun.   Just so you know I’ve contacted CHR via email and they replied saying great that I’m taking DHEA but I need to call them to arrange an appointment cos there are other things I need to do etc. I don’t know what they can tell me that I’m not doing.  

LJ: Hope you are having fun in San Diego. 

Miranda: How are you my love?  

Bobbi: Did you have a good weekend?

Hello to everyone else I forgot to mention   

My weekend was good - DH and I’ve had an easy one (just for a change!) 

I am rather upset/disappointed with my (ex) best friend for completely ignoring me since my bad news. On top of this she left me a message on Saturday saying ‘she’d been thinking about me but been rather lazy and didn’t call’!   You’d think she’d know how difficult it is to cope with a failed cycle having gone through the same thing yourself only a year ago wouldn’t you? I know she now has twins and I’m sure the life is more difficult for her but even sending a text (like some of you girls have done  ) would be enough for me. I am now in dilemma cos I don’t really feel like seeing or speaking to her but I don’t want to upset her by telling how disappointed I am either. I’m currently ignoring her calls but not sure how much longer I can do that.  

Pixie xxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Pix honey - not easy - I think maybe telling her may be the way forward, no point letting it fester and you can then decide your next move based on her response x I have to say I cannot believe she doesn't get it - what the hell is wrong with her. Very upsetting too as I know you are a very sensitive person and these things can really really get to you. My DH brothers partner was a total   to me before they moved to Oz (she is Australian) and I still am not over it 5 months later, I find it so so diffiucult to understand why, and I go over and over it (driving DH mad in the process). We fell out when I first was diagnosed, I tried to sort things out at their leaving party (thinking she would throw her arms round me and say how sorry she was) and she was so horrible to me that I left crying and got a cab without even telling Ben!! I have heard nothing from her in 5 months and then Ben expects me to sit infront of the computer and smile when he skypes his brother - WTF!!!! I have refused - even on Christmas day, fake friendships don't suit me anymore. Now I am not saying that this is the same as this girl was never my best friend, but we were close, and we have had a misunderstanding and it is playing on my mind, and I guess what I am saying in a very roundabout way is that it is probably best to confront it rather than let it go like I have, as it eats you up inside even if you think it isn't!!!

OMG - does any of that make any sense at all?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh and hi Zuri hon - how is it going?

Anyone know how long after last pill AF arrives??

A xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Zuri thanks hun, maybe I should move to Switzerland too – people seem much nicer there!!
It makes you sad doesn’t it! The last thing you need is the additional stress caused by people around you when you actually feel they should be there to support you cos that’s what you would do if it was them going through the s.hit we are going through. 
How is your stimming going? When is your next scan?

Ally: Oh hun, it all makes perfect sense. Your DH brother’s partner sounds like a charming lady - it seem like you have reacted exactly like the way I would if I was in your place. You are right I am unfortunately very sensitive. I think about every little thing before I say or do to make sure I don’t hurt people’s feelings. It just really upsets me about her when I think I wouldn’t do this to anyone let alone my closest friend.  I will try and find a way to tell her how I feel but I know I will feel awful and hate myself if I upset her.

Not sure about the pill cos I’ve never used it but as far as I know AF should arrive 2-3 days after taking the last pill hun, the girls will correct me if I am wrong.

xxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Pixie.  I have a similar thing with one of my supposed best friends.  She hasn't had tx so I suppose maybe she doesn't understand but I can't forget that she never asked me how it was doing during any of my treatments.  I know she is the kind of person who generally avoids anything bad but I still can't forgive her.
I really wish I had the guts to say something but I suppose I am as bad as her in the way I don't want to upset anyone so leave it festering away.
So my advice would be to say something or it will just be in the back of your mind forever and ruin your friendship.  Not that I can take my own advice of course.  

I wouldn't dare organise a surprise party.  Mum has made it very clear that whoever organises anything surprise will never be spoken to again    She means it as well, she can be very stubbord.  DH says that is where I get it from.

Ally.   I am glad you had a good weekend.

Still being v good on my diet but have caved in on a couple of latte's. going for coffee is just so social and it doesn't feel right ordering tea in costa.  Both times have been after taking Max swimming which I hate (don't like the getting freezing cold or the scummy changing rooms after) so I feel I deserve a treat. Other than that I have been a saint.  So unlike me.

Anyway, just off to the Dr's to find out why I can't even run for the bus without wetting myself  TMI i know


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Zuri - Wishing you the best of luck for tomorrows scan hun. I hope your follies made some extra friends. Your DH won’t need to jab you cos you will be very happy with your BFP news soon and carry on being nice to him    

Tracey – thanks hun. Isn’t that interesting everyone seems to have one of those cows in their lives.   

xxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

hello lovelies,
OMG, all this talk of "cutting off friends" has made me feel so normal and not such a  !!

I recently cut off 2 friends who sided against me when I left my ex and were very judgemental about me - saying "how could she put him through IVF and then leave him? She was obviously just using him,..." etc etc. 

I have felt bad about it at times,  but only because I feel i should be too old to be falling out with people, but I have to say my life has been richer without them and their judgements and I've made lots of lovely understanding friends now who love me for who I am and not for who I am with...I was very lonely when they abandoned me, but I was too angry to try to have it out with them......

Pixie, Bobbi and Ally - I too am very sensitive - over sensitive according to DP...  Despite my bad example, I do think Ally's advice is wise...

hugs to you all - good job we are all so perfect...its just the rest of em


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Pix - isn't it.  I stopped speaking to my ex best friend 4 years ago.  We had been struggling to keep our friendship going for about 4 years by then too 

the thing that makes me so glad that I ended all the stress and upset is that I know, even though this is a terrible thing to say, that if we had still been friends when I found out i was infertile, i cannot say that part of her would not have been secretly pleased that something was going wrong for me.  

We've been in touch briefly by email since then, starting on the day of the tube bombings, and ending on the day later that year when she sent me an email about how she was off to wedding in New orleans and then to do a big road trip - this was in the midst of hurricane katrina and I said how awful it was but she replied complaining how it might affect her travel plans    

Not a comparable situation to any of yours by any means - just that I sympathise on the stress these things can cause    

Tracey at least you are getting valuable vitamins from the calcium in your latte and the caffeine speeds your metabolism up - you're doing really well overall!

Zuri glad injections are going well x
I'm stopping there as this looks like an essay already...! xxx

ooh and I've been beaten by two other posts which I shall read now - hi Jo, hi Bobbi


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Bobbi, me too! so glad none of us has any regrets, quite the opposite in fact

Jo, just    at that attitude from your 'friends' - er like you 'put your ex through' tx and stood by yourself not taking any part and he had no say in it?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice and kind words. I think we all need   

Ally isn't that time we moved in to our village hun? I've got my curtains ready - what are we waiting for?


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

What time is the next bus to our village? I'll bring all my dogs - they are great for cuddles, especially 15 week old Millicent. x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

bobbi3 said:


> Being judgemental about other people's choices and situations is too easy an option. I know I'm guilty of it too often myself. It's lazy thinking. Much harder to have imagine walking a day in their shoes...


Exactly Bobbi. This experience has made me much less inclined to judge others in similar situations.

jo x


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Just a very quick one as had to come straight to work from scan at Lister. PHEW - scan showed everything quiet and OK so far. Be in later.

Missy x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Great news Missy    

Donkey - good luck tomorrow    

Jo - can't believe your "friends".  What a thing to say!  Like you played no part in the IVF and just watched your DP suffer  

Pixie - maybe your friend finds it painful to remember what it is like suffering IF so finds it hard to deal with your pain ??  Just trying to be devil's advocate.  Alternatively, she may just be selfish and horrible and needs a good kicking    I would go for the honesty route.  It will only eat away at you if you don't tell her how you feel.

I have fallen out with two of my closest friends over IVF.  One of them called me one day to see how I was - I told her I had had an HSG that day and it was hideous because the stupid woman doing it couldn't find the entrance to my cervix and was fiddling around for ages.  My friend then said "Still no luck? .......  Well, it's obviously not a problem for R**** and I as we are expecting number three".  Can you believe that?  I cried for about 3 hours after that one and we are no longer friends  

Ally - glad you had a lovely weekend.  Hope Becka is ok.  

Anne - I hope today goes ok  

Hi Bobbi & Juicy x

I am struggling at the moment.  Don't know if it is PMT or the Buserelin working it's magic but I feel so anxious and stressed and ratty and tearful.  Couldn't get to sleep last night and lay there tossing and turning for ages.  Feel very grumpy and tired today.  No night sweats yet so that's something  

Why do we have to go through this torture when others just pop them out so easily?  It's not fair.  I've had enough now, want normal life to resume  

I hope everyone else is ok and less hormonal than me  

Love ya 

L x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick hello to everyone and a      to those that need a cuddle   Busy here today, so no chance of catching up or doing personals till this evening   We havent been busy for months no idea whats going on, perhaps were going bust and everyone knows but us 


Just one thing tho, think our village will be open for the summer?  We could do a fete with one of those sponge/stock things and put all our ex mates and people who say stuuuppppidddddd things to us in there and soak em!!!!!   

Catchya later lovlies
p.s. still no af, think im gonna get dh to give her a prod later 

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Tracey - re Gaza - just wanted to say that I am sure you are better informed than me and that I was probably talking out of my  .  I am no Tony Blair or John Major (thank God!).

L x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Kate - damn that AF.  Here's another AF dance for you .....

                                     

There, surely that must do it.

x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Lainey-Lou - I am astonished at the insensitivity of your friend! thats terrible. We haven't told my b-i-l and s-i-l on my husbands side and I am sure they are starting to wonder what's going on and why we haven't had kids after nearly 5 years of marriage, anyway they came to visit last spring and whilst out for a walk my s-i-l was telling me all about how fertile she is and how it was so easy for her and hubby to get pregnant, I was convinced she was saying this to get a reaction from me as they will just be itching to ask out right why we haven't got kids, i just fixed a smile and oooh thats nice for you.... grrrrrrrr I was fuming afterwards!!

some people........

really like the idea of throwing sponges at ex friends at the village fete Kate!

Z x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick question if anyones got an answer, you know when u do an hpt, and its supposed to be first one in the morning, well should it be a of a particular concentrate or something?  I mean are you supposed to get at least 6 hours of wee inside you?   Sorry if i sound puddled just wondered, cos i always have to get up in the night for a wee and only go about 4 hours before testing.  Am i clutching at straws here


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Ally - that TV man will have been talking about you all weekend   Should AF be 4-5 days after finishing pill, not sure when doing t/x, but i remember it used to be about 4-5 days after when using for prevention (why i ever bothered using it i don;t know  ) Verne drunk   DH was hid behind a cushion while he was chatting Latoya up  

Popsi - hope DH's job is ok, surely that shouldn't go against you, there are plenty of parents out there out of work  

Anne - bless DH as usual, hope today went ok  

Laura - your MIL needs locking up, she really isn't a nice lady is she, good on you for standing up to her   How are the chiplets  

Ali - enjoy your dr  

Zuri - most people get increased dream activity during t/x, hope you get a better night sleep tonight  

Donkey - well done hun, fantastic result, hope you manage to get some   too for siblings  

LJ - how's it going in San Diego, we miss you  

Missy - good news about the scan  

Lainey - hope you're ok hun  

Kate - i was told at the clinic not to wee during the night before doing my HPT  

I'm finding it very hard at the mo to think of life without children, everything i see and hear is about families, i just find myself getting greener and greener with envy, i can't even face seeing families in the supermarket, it's starting to hit home that this dream could never come true, how do you face a lifetime without the one thing that everyone else takes for granted  

One day i'm positive and thinking about t/x again and the next i've hit rock-bottom   Been watching the place in the sun programs with Amanda Lamb on c4, i spent the whole programme hating her guts because she has a lovely bump, i really like her normally


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

ooohhhh fishy - u just need some time out hunny      I had a time like in october where all i was thinking about was should we use my eggs/should we use donor eggs/should we adopt.  It was my first waking thought and my last waking thought before sleeping.  I realised i needed to try and detatch from ttc a bit when i even started dreaming about me eggs/donor/adoption.  Im serious here hun, it totally freaked me out and i had to go on the anti d's for a bit. 

Have ur follow up appointment and then take a break even if its only a few weeks, go out with friends, have a weekend away, anything to take ur mind off ur need cycle.  Yes its hard, and u have to keep telling urself your not thinking about it for a short while but it did me the world of good.  Im back to being a nuerotic nutter again now tho   Hope it helps hunny, hope you feel better soon   

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Kate - it just does your head in doesn't it, have a few nights out planned now for a few weeks, so something to think about, having my hair coloured on thursday, haven't had it done since last June before first t/x, just wish we could book up again and i'd have something to work to, at the moment we are so up in the air  

Are you going to test again


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello All 

Hey Fishy - totally with you on every level re kids, families, Amanda Lamb, Tess Daley, Sian Williams, girls on Corrie, etc etc etc!!!  

Update on flat - just been told we will have to move out, don't know when, it will be permanent, they will not find us somewhere temporarily     been crying my eyes out, they were so blase and they are talking about our home for the last 5 years....pretty devastated and all this a week or so before my very important final go at trying to get a F-ing egg out, not what I need at all, and Ben is away  

Sorry me me me.....

A xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh Ally - what sh!ts, that's so not what you needed to hear right now   When does Ben get back  

I'm glad i'm not alone with these horrible feelings, the last thing we need is to feel horrible about ourselves because we have horrible thoughts about others


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ally - oh hunny thats awful     What have they said?  Wished u lived close i could come and  give u a hug and u could move into mine, we have a spare bedroom sitting empty  

Fishy - dont know what to do hun   Have posted the question on the w22 thread see if i get any answers.  I have got one test left tho


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Fish: No hun, you definitely aren’t alone on those thoughts! I dread to go to a supermarket at the weekends in case I bump into a happy family.   It makes me cry every time I watch the ad on TV where those 4 toddlers laugh, especially the last one – isn’t he sweet!   If you find any solution to get us out of this please do let me know cos I’m about to lose it too.  

Ally: Oh hun, I’m so so sorry. Will they not let you stay there until at least you finish your tx and then you can decide what to do? What an awful awful timing! You really don’t need this stress right now. Let me know if you want to meet up for a chat.   

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

That advert, i know the one you mean   The stop smoking one is killing me at the moment, reasons to give up, they are all about families, everything is about families


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

we need our village girls 

Hi pix how u feelin hunny?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks girlies so much      The worst thing is they won't really tell me what they are/ aren't offering us, they aren't giving us timings, they are keeping me in the dark! I have also just had a row on the phone with Ben which I didnt want to do  

Fishy - you are definatley not alone - if you had been in on the 'chat' on wednesday you would have loved how much everyone really said what they really thought about everything... it was hilarious!! My sister made me laugh yesterday when she said she thought about complaining about the baby food ads on tv - saying they were insensitive!!!!!!!     

Yeah at least if we move to the village I get a new house.......


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Ally - i think you should have a big mansion house in the village, so we can all come and have PJ parties   I think everything is insensitive if you are as sensitive as we all are  

 can you call Ben back, don;t go to bed on an argument


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just want to give a big hug to all those needing one


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

ally - ring him back hunny   

fishy - i'll be happy with alittle cottage with a real coal fire 

Hi beachy u ok hun?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi, Yes I'm fine thanks, DH is away tonight though   so all alone x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I would call him back but he is with clients so I have to wait until he calls me  

Beachy - sending you home alone cuddles


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Ally, hope you get to talk to him tonight


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Get a good dvd, bottle of wine, chocs, and enjoy the peace and quiet.  Saying that when my dh goes out i feel really wierd in the house on my own and cant relax......horrible feeling.  Have u got anything planned?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not really no, might pop out for a sunbed later on as off to a spa on thursday and need a little colour....other than that will try and motivate self to go on the wii fit...


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi there everyone (and for all the newbies, I just look like one because I haven't posted for ages... sorry)

Am back from the lake district (lovely, despite pretty useless weather) - relaxed, chilled and was looked after by friend and her parents (they know vaguely about IF, but not too many details - she gets to know the lot). Had two scans last week, first they saw a couple of small follies only on left side; then couldn't see left ovary at all and saw one (?cyst - seemed pretty sure) at 14, and then 11, 8, 7 and 6. I was ok with that - four is ok, and they were all on the right ovary. Back today and I just don't know what is happening - only three now visible, 17 (?cyst), 16 and 12. They will keep me stimming and scan again Wednesday, with EC likely Friday. I have been at work today (bad idea, now I need to come in tomorrow as well and I just feel like crying all the time). I know I am lucky to have got this far, but I just feel that I lost the first two follies they saw on the left, then the smallest two disappeared, what if the others do by Friday? Really not sure what to do for the best. demanded I get to speak to a doctor (scanned by a different one today from the last two times, obviously!) and got no more info. I said 'if this were a private clinic not NHS would you be recommending IUI this month and try again with IVF in a couple of months time?' and his reply missed the point entirely - 'we don't offer IUI, and you'd go back on the waiting list and I don't recommend that at your age - it would be another 6 months at least....' I don't want to abandon the cycle, but today I just feel as if I have lost hope - and then I feel bad because I need to stay positive! Also spent most of weekend in bed hoping earache would go away (hot water bottle spent more time under ear than on belly) - not sure what to take paracetamol/ painkiller wise, so didn't take anything which was probably not the best plan.

Sorry it's all ME me me... I will try to pull myself together a bit.

Laura - your MIL sounds like she was being hideous! If you managed to leave without threatening her, injuring her or actually taking a sharp implement to the unsuitable toys then you are definitely superwoman! Hope things are more manageable at home.

Ally - so sorry to hear about your home situation as well as all the treatment angst! Phone DH - you need each other, especially at a time like this.

Donkey - I hope you can be my inspiration this cycle - 125% fertilisation is pretty amazing. Best of luck for tomorrow. Will have my fingers crossed.

Kate - hope AF makes up its mind one way or another!

Tracey, Beachgirl, Fishy, Pixie, Anne, Rachel, Steph, Bobbi, Zuri, LittleJenny and everyone else hope you are all well and staying more positive than me!

Anyone I haven't mentioned I apologise but my brain has turned to spam and I am too tired to reply to my work colleagues so think I should go home now.

Will check in tomorrow and try to get my positivity back on track. any chance chocolate would help?
Love and best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! I once emailed in a fury to - um, I think it was Calpol - who had the SUPREMELY irritating slogan "If you're a parent, you'll understand..." GRRRRRRRRRRRRR! How dare they think that because you're not a parent you couldn't possibly understand a child in pain? AAAAAAAAAAAAARGH. It STILL winds me up!

They wrote back saying no one else had complained but they would take it on board, in such a mealy-mouthed fashion I knew they wouldn't do anything. But I haven't seen that ad for yonks so hopefully they've shelved it now.  

It just reminded me of every smug parent on the planet and damn, it hurt.

So how is everyone today? Sorry I haven't been around much - been trying to curb my FF addiction with limited success.

Lainey - I was on buserelin for my first cycle and it is the work of the devil - yuk. I felt so uptight it was untrue.
Your bloody ex-friend needs shooting in my estimation. Want me to go round and have a word?  

Kate - my DH was Dynorod for my Robert cycle... it was very effective! And kinda fun.
On the morning I tested positive I tested at 6.30am and the line was very faint - so faint I thought i was imagining it. But at 9.30am it was stronger... so three hours seems fair.

Awww, Ally - i hope they find you a magnificent palace that will lay to rest al memories of your old flat. 

Pix - I find those toddlers a bit annoying! They are having Far Too Much Fun. By half.

Elinor - the left ovary, for me, kept getting obscured my my bowel! Or colon, or something. I ended up not eating breakkie the mornings of scans...

Sorry - that's me to the bottom of the page! Sorry to those I missed.

Hi Beachie!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Ally that's so grim about your flat - after 5 years too....so sorry, moving is stress you do not need.  Surely they will be reasonable about time for you to leave as they are not going to be renting it straight out to anyone else until the damp gets sorted?  For it to happen now must mean that you are going to end up somewhere you love even more and that is a good omen    

ps Sian Williams is quite annoying at the best of times, but with her neat little bump she is even more smug ....it's too much!  I can't watch.  we are bombarded with it all the time (big pics scrutinising holly willoughby's bump today), no wonder it drives us mad. 

         

ooh Mir just seen yours ...if I had a swear box for every time Gordon Brown has said 'every parent knows' esp after Madeleine McCann disappeared - like only parents were capable of empathising with the family, or even with the child, because the rest of us are what - automatons with no feelings?

Elinor sorry about your earache.  follies will still be there Friday, I'm sure. good luck on weds


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

God, I must be so smitten with him I didn't notice he said that!   Me and Gord, we're like THAT, you know.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

God, don't get me started on Sian Williams.  She popped out a couple of kids when she was younger and then decided in her mid-forties to leave her husband and run off with another man to pop out another couple in quick succession    It absolutely infuriates me, how dare she.  Smug ***  

As for adverts - I hate the HPT ones, especially the ones that say they let you test 6 days before    I remember those days - now I would have to be about a week late to waste my time and money on a pg test.

I also hate the advert for stretch marks.  Just be grateful you've got them and don't moan about them.  I'd like the opportunity to have them  

Rant over.  I feel better for that.  Miranda - you must be right about Buserelin  

Ally -   sorry hun.  Not what you need right now.  I'm here if you need me x

Elinor - I hope Friday brings you better news.  This IF stuff is such a rollercoaster of ups and downs, let's hope your next experience is an up  

Beach - I love a night in without DH.  We have been together for 15 years so I love it when he goes out.  Is it mean to say that?    Have a nice night anyway. x

LB -   to MIL.

Fish -   babies should be banned until WE can have one.  I completely understand where you are coming from re: pg women.  I will be devastated if Kate Moss or Liz Hurley get pg any time soon - they are the ones I am expecting next.  Liz Hurley is about 150 but I bet she pops another out.  Mind you, she said when she got married that she would like another and nothing has happened yet.  She will probably go for ED and keep it quiet.  You can see I have put a lot of thought into this topic  

Hi Bob!

As you can see I am not feeling uptight and grumpy at all today.  Just off to shoot some pg celebs  

L x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls, Elinor sorry about the disappearing follicles but like Bobbi said when you get to EC you may well find they turn up again as they can be behind each other, they were only seeing 4/5 with me and I ended up with 8 on my first cycle   

Ally -  I am sorry about you having to move out of your flat, still could be a sign you would want somewhere bigger for that bubs you are going to have, wouldn't you?!! 

Lainey, Pixie, Juicy and Jo - sorry about the insensitivity of your 'friends' - well done though for cutting them out if you think it is a lost cause, sometimes people don't know what to say and say the wrong thing ( I found this after losing Joshua ) or just can't handle unhappy situations so they say nothing at all or avoid contact which is probably the most hurtful thing. It does take a situation like this to find out who is your friend and best to keep supportive one's around and have little contact with the unsupportive ones.

Kate re the HPT, they can be used anytime of the day (but have to hold the pee then) but I personally prefer early morning like you are intending to do, I would try to hold for four hours but three will be fine if not as it should be concentrated as you won't be drinking anything overnight. The longer you can hold will mean a more reliable result that you can trust. 

I did an evening one for Joshua, I had held my pee from 1 - 5 pm and the result was a strong positive 16DPO so they do work other times of the day as long as the pee is concentrated, nowadays I can't hold it that long in the daytime so it would have to be FMU ( pelvic floor not wot it used to be!) Good luck    

Miranda I wondered where you had got to   its unlike you to be away that long!! 

I remember envying people with bumps in supermarkets and the hatred towards smoking/drug user pregnant mothers, well let's say I understand where you are coming from, ah hang on I am finding that I feel that way again at the moment now I feel it probably won't happen again for me.       I hate the person IF turns me into sometimes.  

 to everyone


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Just a quickie before my meal...

*Donkey* - Anne sent me a text earlier on and asked me to wish you the best of luck with ET tomorrow. Good luck hun, hope it goes well.  

I'd better get some food inside me now before I pass out 

pixie xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Just got back from neighbours again   The alcoholic girlie (jo) is still on her bender from yesterday, her fella had gone out with their little boy again to get away from her so me and elaine (her next door neighbour) had the full works from her.  Elaines dh who was waiting 2 go 2 footy practice but wouldnt leave with neighbour in that state ended up calling the jo's dh who in turn sent her dad round to sort her out    Are you keeping up here ladies?    Anyway i stayed with elaine till her little girl came back from brownies and now we've all locked our doors and shut all our curtains. U couldnt make it up  

Donkey - good luck moz hunny  

Pixie - hope u have some nice nosh there petal - i am starving but already had tea 

Kazzie - last one was four hours i think hun, oh well it was worth a shot 

Lainey - i hate those hpt tests too, especially this month anyway 

Elinor - im thinking     and    for you hunny  

Beachy - enjoy the sunbed hun i could do with a tan 

Hi to miranda bobbi ally becka purple laura and everyone else.

Need to get into jamas my head is still spinning from neighbours antics 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Just a quickie - running around like a headless chicken  
Thank you for all your good wishes I'm in at 10 tomorrow.  All 5 are growing and dividing.

I think Ally, Pixie and Elinor need special      

I'll post properly tomorrow 
Donkey xxx


----------



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow Donkey


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

good luck donkey it's all sounding very positive! Xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck donkey x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Hope everyone's "Blue Monday" passed without too much of the "Blue". I wonder how much is a bit of a self fulfilling prophecy really - "I hear on the news that today was the most depressing day of the year and therefore I think it's right I'm feeling depressed". Must say I've had better days, but I've also had worse! Hope you all found a smile....

Pixie - tricky one sweets. She may be busy with her twins, I have found that I've heard less from those friends who have small babies so that definitely plays a part. She might feel guilty or awkward with her twins whilst you're still struggling TTC. She will be brimming with baby talk as that's her new world and might just be worried about upsetting you. It is a bit of an emotional mine field. I've been guilty of not being so in touch with my friends with babies when I've felt down about TTC as I've not felt I've been able to cope, so might be the other side of that coin. If I were in your shoes I would definitely let your friend know you feel let down and see where that goes... 

Missy - good to hear you're all quiet as you should be. When's your next scan?

Jo - that must have been a tough one - bit cheeky of your friends really. 

Lainey - that's so insensitive of your friend, I'm not surprised she is on the ex list, that is just down right rude! Suppose it separates the weak from the chaff.  Sorry to hear you're having trouble sleeping, I'm struggling too. I've ordered a Paul McKenna sleep help book and CD so if it's any good I'll let you know and I'll burn you a copy. I hope you manage to get a good night tonight - nice hot bath with some lavender oil maybe? xx

Kate - get the prodder out missus! Sure fire way to get the witch out of bed (and good fun to boot!!). 

Zuri - nowhere to hide, even from the relatives eh? I think it should be law that asking about when you're having kids been deemed VERY inappropriate! Love the idea of chucking a sponge or 2 at the fete. My boss would be up there for a good soaking. I'm not sure about the morning wee but I'm interested as I always have to wee in the middle of the night.

Tracey - good to hear you're off to the docs, fingers crossed for a magic potion

Fish - Sounds like you could do with a bit of a treat to lighten your mood honey, I know what you mean about swinging from sweetness and light to death ***** about the attitude to ladies and bumps but the best thing we can do is be as positive as possible I suppose, even though it's the hardest thing in the world sometimes. A hair treat sounds like it could be just the ticket for the minute, have you bought any hair magazines?   

Ally - moving on top of everything else? Oh no honey.... I'm not surprised you've been upset. Have you managed to speak to Ben? Can you not insist you stay there until after tx? It's certainly one stress you can do without. What are your realistic options?

Beach - hello there, hope you had a good sunbed!

Elinor - hang on in there until Friday honey, like Bobbi says they might just be hiding

Donkey - good luck for tomorrow honey, will you go to Blast if you can?   

Hi to Anne, Purple, Laura, Miranda, Steph, LittleJenny and eeeeeeveryone else!!

Well a very light AF has just arrived for me so she'll be in full flow tomorrow so it'll be 28 days until we start round 2 - woo hoo! Very excited and nervous and bit freaked out that the countdown has begun. I've just got my prescription out to have a look at and I hadn't noticed before but I seem to have Orgalutran instead of Cetrocide - does this have any bearing? They have upped my stimms a little bit too. 

And so it begins...

Big smiles
Lucy xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you all for your support, wonderful girls the lot of you, really appreciate it.     

Feeling numb to be honest, so used to getting hurt, upset, disappointed these days, I don't have any more tears to cry. Unfortunately (and typically) every time I speak to Ben we sort things out and then end up rowing again, on top of everything I am suffering with alot of anxiety (past few days) and been VERY hormonal, could it be the evil microgynon? Ben is going to email them to find out what they are proposing, we are also going to look at our contract and see how we are placed. At the moment I have no idea if they want us to move next week, next month or next year.....so trying to stay calm until I get the news  

Went for a swim, thought it would lift my spirits but not a good time of day to swim, there was a water aerobics class in half a pool, pumping crap music and about 6 people in each lane, stuck with it for half an hour (despite touching and being touched inappropriately on many occasions, urghhhhh) until a particularly odd hairy man got in the lane and started swimming towards me sideways and squinting and I thought ENOUGH IS ENOUGH, I am so OUT OF HERE!!! 

Really popped on to say...

Donks - all sounding so good honey, good luck for tomorrow - we look forward to hearing how it goes  

Lucy - OMG - its amazing how that next cycle that seemed months away has a habit of creeping up on us, yay got good vibes about this, you were so so close last time  

Elinor - hope those follies keep a growing hon   

Kate - Neighbours eh  

Anne - you must be knackered my sweet, hope today went as well as something like this can  

Fishy - loving the idea of PJ parties at the manor, have I officially been given the manor then? Does no one mind?? I will happily host all the big parties if that appeals?? 

Pixie, lainey, Juice, Mir, Kazzie, Bobbi, Zuri, KOL & all the other lovelies


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just sending a huge   to you all.

Lots of love,
Alegria xxx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow it has taken me an hour to catch up! Managed to read a bit at work but only just had a chance to sit down. 

Kate - did you get my pm a few days ago?

Ally - I was told today that my AF should come any time this week as I stopped the pill last night. 

Pixie - hope you got my pm. Sorry to hear about your friend. She probably doesn't want to rub your nose in her world of babies but also she may be having a tough time as I imagine having twins is tough - however much you long for them - and again I expect she feels she can't complain to you. 

My best friend is pregnant with her second one at the moment - her first one is only 10 months old and she is 7 months pregnant - she told me that it was because of my problems she wanted to get on with it. It didn't help that two minutes after I told her about my miscarriage she said ' well I have some good news...' I know it was good news and she couldn't not tell me and I am glad she doesn't have to go through this but it doesn't stop you wanting it to be you too! My situation is different I know as I have my DS and I know I am incredibly fortunate but it doesn't stop me desperately wanting a brother or sister for him and I have found it incredibly hard to communicate with her about her pregnancy and I know because she has told me, as have other pregnant friends, that she feels she can't complain about her pregnancy, being tired or anything to me as she knows I would do anything to be pregnant - I have told her not to be ridiculous because I have to be able to deal with people being pregnant all the time and I don't want anyone feeling they can't talk to me about certain things and I don't want to be a sad and bitter person but it is really hard. When I was first given the donor egg speech I was meant to be meeting a friend and I texted her in a bit of shock saying what had happened, she replied what I thought was a very flippant text saying that a lot of her friends were having IVF and sure it would be fine, she has never ever called me and that was 18 months ago! I decided then and there she was not a friend worth having. She has two daughters so you would think she would have had some empathy towards me but I really, really believe people do not have a clue about how any of this feels until they experience it themselves. 

This was made clear to me by one of my dearest friends who was pregnant with her third child when I was first going through this, she was/is incredibly supportive and even completely genuinely offered me her eggs - desperately sadly she lost her baby, he was stillborn at full term, she had to deliver him knowing this. She told me afterwards she never really understood what I was going through until after this happened as she had never experienced grief and loss like this before and she understood that these were the emotions that those going through IF are experiencing - this came from her not me, I would never compare what I am going through to what she has gone/is going through but I think what she meant was it gave her a deeper understanding/ empathy with other people and their experience of grief and loss. She is a remarkable woman.

I think you have to accept that until we get hit by these things we ourselves are probably guilty too of not thinking how others are feeling. My best friend, after knowing all of what I have gone through, told me brightly the other day that she had a suggestion for me - 'go on holiday and forget about it - you got pregnant when you were in France in the summer'! My mum made the same suggestion, ' you got pregnant because you took your eye off the ball' were her exact words! Actually what happened was I was nose diving into premature menopause and started taking 100mg of DHEA which somehow miraculously made me pop an egg out and I got pregnant - this was before I went on holiday!! I found out I was pregnant when I got back, then miscarried. I think they believe what they want to not what I tell them - I haven't any eggs left just doesn't get taken in!

This is so long, are you allowed to write essays on here? DP just looked over and said - ' you need to put some paragraphs in'!

I always try and think you don't know what someone has gone through to get there and one day it could be you and the last thing you want is to not feel like you can really celebrate it for fear of upsetting someone. It WILL happen everyone, in one way or another. 

Anyway......I have just done my first Buserelin injection. Lainey are you doing the injections or sniffing? I have a week of this then next Monday start the Menopure - no scans until week on Friday!! 

Good luck tomorrow Donkey. 

Can someone explain what all the talk is about drinking lots of water and heat pads

I know everyone has gone to bed and if you haven't I am sure this will have sent you to sleep!!

Missy x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

missy - I'm still up!  God don't you just hate the 'relax and it will hpen' comments!   Its so hard when friends are pregnant.  

Donk - Good luck for tom sweetie.    You may even get some frosties!  

Ally -    When you coming over hon... big lump of choc cake and a snuggle with the chiplets will sort you out.  And yes prob the pill! Dam pill!

Pix - How you doing sweet pea?  

Fish - I'm starting a campaign to stop access rights of MIL's!  

Tim came homefrom work and straight to bed feeling poorly, hope he hasn't gt the dreaded flu.  Hope the bubs don't get it, or me.  

Love to everyone else.
xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just quickly wanted to say really really really good luck to Donkey for tomorrow!!  What an amazing fertilisation rate!!  Will be thinking of you   

Pixie -  sorry about your friend.    It is so disappointing, disheartening and upsetting when the people you think/hope will be there for you just aren't.  You deserve nicer friends than that  

Missyg - replied to you on Lister thread.

Ally - I stopped taking OCP Friday night and AF has arrived tonight so approx 3 days from last pill?  

Sorry I haven't caught up properly but having a bit on a bad day.  Long story cut short......and you are probably all going to think i am totally mad but here goes.................DP and I met in June 2005.  When we met he already had a son of 12.  Told me he split with his last girlfriend as she wanted a baby and he didn't.  I made it very clear this was high on my agenda and he said he didn't rule it out, it just wasn't right with her.  By Christmas we decided to "see what happens" so stopped using any contraception.  After a year with no luck had tests done - high FSH, POF etc etc.  I was in total shock and started having weekly acu and taking the herbs.  Became a total bore/obsessive really - not drinking so much, doing "wacky" things if they were worth a go.  By September 2007 things came to a head and the relationship ended briefly.  Having a baby was far more important to me than him and he struggled with my "behaviour".  Got back together after a good chat about things and i said I knew i needed to be more relaxed about the whole baby thing and go back to having some fun.  I guess that I hoped that attitude would bring about a miracle!!   and if I am honest i dont think that at the time I could cope with losing him as well as the chance of having a baby.  All Ok for a while until it became bumpy again last summer.  Sorted stuff again but I said that I still wanted to have a baby, was running out of time and if he didn't want to do it with me I would look for a donor.  He asked who and I said i had a few options to explore but I also asked if he would be willing.  He said he would consider it.  Afew months passed and other issues developed and he agreed to be the donor (for god sake dont tell the clinic this!!).  We agreed to stay together until the tx was over when we would go one of 4 ways - if it works, stay together or split and if it doesn't then ditto.  Well, things came to a head this evening.  He has been distant over the last week and tonight, when pressed, he said that he definitely wanted to go his own way once tx was over.  Then, cos we talked about it and got it out in the open, he left and I think he wants that to be the end - apart from when he turns up to make his deposit.  I am now feeling really upset that the relationship is definitely over (although it was always on the cards), anxious that he will change his mind and I will have gone through all the tx for nothing, anxious that I am going to have to go through the tx on my own, angry that my life has turns into such a mess due to IF etc, yet still have feelings of huge love for DP for agreeing to be a donor cos he knows how much it means to me...............

I will stop rambling now but all over the place tonight!  And trying not to get too upset as need to be as relaxed and stress-free and poss - yeah, right!  Honest thoughts, please. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ali sweetie what a horrible time your having, you really don't need this when your cycling.  Tx is so stressful, are you sure it over or just the stress of the tx?  Once me and Tim had row n the way to EC and he stormed off and I had to sit outside the hossoe and hope he turned up, was awful.  He did turn up b the way!  Maybe this is more important to DH than he is letting on and he is worried about another fail.  Is he still there? Can you call him?  I'd be inclined to try to patch things up even if its just for the short term, ou will need someone there for you through tx.    God its so stressful all this and dam unfair.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it sounds as if he cares for you very deeply if he's prepared to go through all this despite saying he wants to split, Ali.

As Laura says, there likely is a huge build-up of feelings and being a bloke he hasn't dissembled them or even acknowledged them, apart from the one saying 'BAIL! BAIL!' Thing is, it's horrible knowing you aren't making someone happy and all he knows is you want a baby. Somewhere in that caveman brain he's saying to himself that if his sperm don't work this time he can't deal with another go and that you might do better with other sperm.

That's what I think anyway - I seriously don't think he would go through with this if he a) didn't want to be with you and b) didn't want a child with you

In your shoes I would make this weekend the most man-friendly you can to put him at ease - make glorious food, shag his brains out - hell, I'd greet him at the door wearing a feather boa and not a stitch else, to cheer him up! 

Just say it's to thank him for being supportive, yadda yadda... Enjoy spoiling him for a couple of days and hopefully that will diffuse the tension and shut him up about what he thinks he'll want once tx is finished. Neither of you know what's going to happen with this tx - second-guessing is just another way to stress yourself out.

God, I sound like a 1950s housewife, don't I?


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Mir and Laura - thanks for your replies.  It is so complicated.  He was never keen on having IVF when things didn't happen naturally and that was when things really started to change.  BTW we dont live together - about 5 miles apart and just stay at eachothers places.  I have tried to read between the lines for ages now and agree with what you are saying but he really does seem to want to just do this and then go our separate ways.  When we agreed on this last Autumn we said we would just continue to see eachother until tx was over but during that time we have had really lovely times and he talks about longer term stuff so its all v confusing.  But in the last week he has been distant and he is rubbish at hiding his true thoughts and feelings.  This would be our first attempt at tx and I also thought that perhaps this is how he needs to approach it - from a more removed prespective, which I am ok with as a baby is my real goal.  But I think that now tx is so close he is thinking about the next step already and that is moving on from "us".  BTW also, we are drawing up a legal agreement to say that i will be soley responsible for any child and that was decided when he first offered to do this.  Sorry to bore you all with this but feels good to get it out and be totally open with everyone.

Hope you all have a lovely day  

Ali xx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Ali just wanted to pop in and say I am so sorry to hear your news, I think you are really brave and amazing to
do this essentially on your own and I really, really hope you get that BFP. I think it is great he is still happy to 
let you use his sperm as a lot of men wouldn't I am sure. Maybe things will work out differently with him than
you think but it will just have to be one of those things were you take it as it comes and focus on you and the
tx for now. really tough. I can't really say more now as am at work but just wanted to say am thinking of you.

One more thing - woke up in the middle of the night and could not get back to sleep - wide awake - anyone else had 
this on the Buserein/suprecur? 

Missy x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Ali  

You say you have huge feelings of love for him for agreeing to be a donor but aside from that do you still have feelings for him?  I agree with Mir it sounds like he cares about you a lot - I think get through the treatment and worry about the rest then.  

Tx is confusing and stressful at the best of times. I am sure there are few of us who haven't had a belter of a row on the way to a clinic, I know we did, more than once (I seem to recall us shouting at each other all the way across battersea bridge one day  ) 

So it would be hard even if you were really committed to each other - don't beat yourself up for being anxious.  I reckon he will be a good support to you during tx as he clearly wants you to succeed.  I tend to think it is better to be having these anxieties and difficulties than if you had split up and you were not even doing tx but having loads of stress trying to sort one of your other donor possibilities.

Missy it's amazing how your friends and relatives know better than you or the clinics how you should get pregnant isn't it  .  Sorry about your friend, what a sad thing to go through.  

Lainey I spent an unhealthy amount of time speculating about famous people and their pregnancies too - have thought same re Liz Hurley for a while.  I am gutted I missed this discussion in the chatroom!  

Anyway, morning everyone - happy Tuesday.  Anne hope the funeral was ok yesterday


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies.

AF HAS ARRIVED AT LAST!!!!!!!

Ali - hunny it does sounds like he cares for you so much, perhaps after tx when things calm down you may be able to talk further     I dont think ur mad at all hunny for doing what u are doing in fact before i met my dh i had the same thoughts on more than one occasion.  

Hi laura miranda juicy bobbi and everyone.  Sorry cant do personals till later but just wanted to say hi   

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry- I haven't deserted you all- am strugggling at work today as I was out all yesterday.

I will read up on posts when I get a sec but wanted to check in and say hello

back as soon as I get time to scratch my ****  

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey girls

wow, such a lot to catch up on and it's deep stuff too.

Ali - I wish I had some useful words of wisdom for you but it's such a complicated situation, made worse by the uncertainty of tx.  However I cannot help thinking that he must have strong feelings for you; to be willing to put himself through this, even if there is an agreement that you would have sole responsibility for the child(ren), is a HUGE thing.  If he didn't care, surely he'd have walked away by now  My God, many's the time I thought my DH would bail during this ivf [email protected], despite the added level of commitment that being married brings.  Does it help at all to know that many, many couples, married or not go through similar uncertainties?  The bloke feeling as if he's little more than a sperm donor and that his wife/girlfriend is obsessed by the whole baby thing and that she might just dump him once she's got what she wants?  Is it possible that he's just trying to protect himself in a cack-handed way from the fear that you would turn around once you've got pregnant and say, well I don't need you anymore, don't let the door hit you on the  on the way out... 

As juicy says - and this is NOT a criticism - it really isn't clear in your posts whether you love him for himself or just for what he's doing for you and maybe he feels that too, so he's pulling back now, in preparation?  Could it be that he's just looking for reassurance?  I mean they're all big babies themselves really, needing their egos boosted.  Obviously, the difficulty is that you're in no position when you're getting your head round fertility problems to support anyone really, you need the support yourself which is why, in my opinion, so many couples split in these situations.  The bloke looking for reassurance but it's almost impossible for them to comprehend how hard it is for the woman to support him, when all your energy has to be directed into keeping yourself going, staying positive, coping with the crazy mood swings ...

Sorry this is a total ramble and I'm not sure whether it will help at all but I just wanted you to know that even if you feel awkward about the arrangement you've made, the emotional issues you're both experiencing are not unusual at all.  And maybe if you could get some couples counselling, you could make a go of this after all?

OK I'm going to shut up now, back for more perso's later!

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Very quickly as really shouldn't be on - in the middle of something

Ali hon - I just wanted to say OMG I had no idea that this was what you have been going through, how extremely tough this must be for you. You have been extremely brave, I don't know how you have kept it in, and so so glad you have shared it with us as now we can help support you.

I have no answers except talk talk talk and you will hopefully get to the bottom of how he is feeling and through that hopefully establish the way forward. Would he consider counselling??

I really think you are amazing and I hope everything works out for you and that you get your longed for baby     

I also want to say that I have had some very serious problems with my DH, I thought that we would definately split at times and in fact we started the whole IF thing on the back of discussions of a split, I was so so scared, having an AMH of 0.1 AND being alone, but I did some self therapy and I realised that despite my fears there would always be another man and another chance of a family if all went wrong (this took a lot of pressure off our relationship too). It is difficult to believe this sometimes but you must as whatever happens your life will not end with this cycle, you are an extremly strong lady and you WILL get there, somehow, maybe not the way you imagined, but you will!  

Sorry if I have rambled too much. Lots of love to you Ali and of course everyone else xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Dinnertime  

Elinor - go get that chocolate hun  

Lainey - watched my recording of Dancing on Ice this morning, Holly Willoughby looking all glowing  

Donkey - hi PUPO lady   

Kate - your neighbour sounds awful, move to our village hun  

Tracey - how was the docs appointment  

Lucy - no hair books, i like my style now, i've had it for a while, just need brightening up, haven't had it coloured since before first t/x in June last year, going to have chunky dark red highlights in the top and a few gold bits at the front, i love red hair and i'm feeling so drab with my boring light brown, even my hairdresser has been wondering why i haven't coloured it recently   The 28 day countdown, i love that bit, the expectation, good luck hun  

Ally - yep the manor house is yours if you're up for all the party organising   Hope you managed to speak to Ben again last night  

Missy - good essay hun   Your friend has been through a lot   You need to drink between 2 and 3 litres of water a day and 1 of milk if possible to help flush your system of the drugs and fill your follicles, very important, the heatpack/bottle if to help your follicles to grow  

Laura - hopefully Tim only has man flu and will be up and about today to help you with the chiplets   Are things all settled now back at home  

Ali - you poor love   i agree with the others though, DP does sound like a decent bloke and worth persuing again after t/x has finished, have a break from each other during if that helps the situation, but don;t give up  

Anne - hope yesterday went ok - how are you doing  

Nix - hi sweetie  


Feeling a bit brighter today, although watching Holly Willoughby didn't help this morning, going to settle my attention to follow-up appointment and hope MIL bothers to ask how we got on so we can mention the cost   

Arranged a girlie afternoon on sat with sis and friends, so going to get a few bevvies down my throat and have a giggle, just hope one of my friends doesn't invite her friend that is PG again with a 6 month old, i'll be liable to tell her what i think of her


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Ali: You are a very brave and strong woman and please don’t beat yourself up for his behaviour cos none of this is your fault. It’s easy to say but try and patch things up if you can cos you will need his support during tx and then you can decide what you should do afterwards. 

Missyg: Thanks very much for both your post and PM. I don’t want to go on about my friend cos people have more serious issues here but trust me hun she doesn’t have the concept of sensitivity hence why I am so disappointed. 

Ally: Hope you are OK honey and sorted things out with Ben. When are you off the pill?

Anne: Nice to see you back. How are you? 

Zuri: Good luck with your scan today, let us know how you get on. 

Donkey: Good luck again.  

Laura: Hope Tim hasn’t got the flu - we don’t want any of you to get ill especially the little bubba’s. 

Miranda: Been trying to curb FF addiction? Nooooo – we need you here, please don’t!  

Kate: At last!!    Fantastic news hun  

Nix: How are you feeling ?

Hello Fish, Bobbi, Elinor, Lainey,Tracey, Juicy and everyone else... 

Sorry if you find this disturbing but I’ve just heard the most horrific real life story; 

A colleague of a friend recently went to work on a fashion shoot to Holland, and on the final day, after the shoot the team all went out for drinks to celebrate-  In the bar, one of the girls meet a cute guy whom she flirted with casually and enjoyed a few drinks, they ended up snogging etc. at the end of the night, the guy wanted her to come back to his for a last drink and probably end up sleeping with her , but as she had to leave to come back to London with the rest of the team, she decided to call it a night and go back to her hotel alone.

On her return to London the next day- she noticed some sort of rash on her face, like a stubble burn or something, so she just put it down as a reaction to kissing that guy in Holland, as he had a stubbly beard. After a couple of days the rash got worse, so she decided to go to her doctor, whom after inspecting her thought the allergic reaction was quite odd, he then decided to get a skin test  and let her go home. The next day he called her and asked her to come in to see him asap and also called the police. It turned out that the  reaction she had on her skin was from dead skin cells and was immediately asked by the police where she had been and with whom in the last 24 hours, she then explained about being in Holland and that the only stranger she met was some guy she had been kissing on the last night. He had given her his number so they managed to track him. On finding the man, the gruesome story unfolded: they found the bodies of 3 girls that he had killed and also raped after they were dead. This left dead skin cells on his stubble which consequently ended up on the girls face after she kissed him.
How gross is this?


Pixie xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pixie - OMG thats horrible - what a lucky escape she had dont even what to think about what mite have happened  

Missy - yes hun sorry i got ur pm thank you, im an airhead at the mo 

Anne - nice to have you back how u feeling?  Scan tomoz hun    

Laura - hope tim stays lurgy free for you and the lo's 

Zuri - good luck for scan hunny bun 

Hello to everyone else, though id just sneak on again while no one was about and what happens they all come back   

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Pixie - OMG, that's awful   So glad she's ok  

Kate - forgot to say, glad AF arrived at last for you hun, it was horrible of her to leave you hanging like that


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pix - OMG that is truly horrific, these are the sort of stories you hear and they are urban myths but a real story OMG that has given me shivers  

Kate - AF - she took her bloody time, she needs a good kick up the **** for what she has put you through (and cost you in HPT's!) Hopefully you will be feeling yourself again in no time  

Fishy - glad I can have the manor, very kind of you all   Spoke to Ben last night and we fell out again but then i sent him a text telling him I loved him, I got one back with lots of kisses, I think we are okay, I am very tearful though and so it didnt make talking about it any easier for me or him xxxx Can you ask your friend to NOT invite pg friend? Can it all be about you just this once?? Hope you have a lovely time xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Glad you managed to get it sorted with Ben, how would men be if they suffered with hormones like we did, i try so hard to explain to DH what's it like to be stuck in my head, but they never get it   You've got so much on your plate at the mo, you must be feeling sh!t, i hope we can help as much as poss  

Friend is unfortunately a true dizzy blonde, very self absorbed and wouldn't even realise the hurt that it would cause me - she will do sat if the PG one turns up   I suppose there are only certain friends you want to give your innermost feelings and emotions too, she's not one of them, good for a laugh, but not one to lean on


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Fishy - I know - I can hardly explain to you guys how out of sorts I feel, really cannot put a finger on it, I am also exhausted and am really pale   I don't understand why I seem so run down when I am doing everything, fitness, good diet, vitamins, very minimal drinking etc - what is wrong with me??!!

Re friend - if the pg one turns up hopefully she won't stay long?? Or is that wishful thinking? Does your dizzy mate know what  you are going through??


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Well I’m officially PUPO.  A grade 1-2 8 cell and a grade 2 7 cell were put back.    The others were not as good but good enough to use but unfortunately not to freeze.  We also had assisted hatching. OTD is the 3rd Feb.  

I’m having the 2WW off school, a secondary school is a demanding environment and to be honest, I know I’m being precious but this is my 3rd go, how many more chances do I have?  I don’t want any regrets.  I will do some work at home.

So much to catch up on…

Tracey – I love the idea of 40 presents for a 40th birthday!  I think you should arrange something for your mum, even if you tell her.  You have to mark the day.
I’m very impressed with your dieting – keep the willpower.  

Natasha – hope you feel better soon  


Pixie (and everyone else with bad friend experiences).  I agree that we don’t need to carry these people who are too selfish to support us.  Some people make excuses and say it’s because “it’s so difficult, people don’t know what to say” to which I reply that it’s more difficult for me and DH than anyone else we know, I don’t have any sympathy for their difficulty with my IF.
I understand, as I mentioned before I haven’t spoken to my sister for nearly a year – initially for different reasons but compounded by the fact that she didn’t offer ANY support during my first tx.  In fact I just got a text 11 days after my bfn.  
Some people are so selfish and they don’t deserve to be our friends and we should be positive with people who support us.

Ally – it normally takes me 3 ½ days for AF to arrive after the pill.
Ally that really is sh1t news, I’m so sorry.  The last thing you need is to leave your safe place.  Have you called the Citizens Advice Bureau.  My sister had to use them once to find out her housing rights and they were REALLY helpful.
Any news from Ben?

Elinor – try and stay positive. Follies/ovaries are often hidden – I know mine are at times. Last weekend I cried all the time, with only 2 decent follies and the clinic discussing EC. I managed to insist on continuing stimming 30th dec – 15th jan inc and a large trigger shot and got my fantastic haul.  It’s not over yet, be assertive and say what you want.  I’m sure paracetemol is fine – in fact if you have an ear infection and need antibiotics it’s probably better to have them now than when PUPO – they give you antibiotics at EC and ET anyway cos it’s invasive and there’s a risk of infection.

I too am fed up with smug, pregnant celebs!     (just jealous, I know  )

Anne – so sweet of you to text pixie.  Hope the funeral was ok

Lucy – very exciting – a time of hope and anticipation

Ali – I’m so sorry to hear what you are going through, you are very strong. It does sound like DP cares for you enormously, otherwise why would he be a donor?  I think men get scared by the pressure and the easiest thing to do is leave.  Perhaps if he sees that you are strong without him he will feel more confident in himself.  Of course if he were a strong independent PR girl then there wouldn’t be a problem!

Laura – could you move and not tell MIL?   

Kate – Hurray   

Fishy – glad you’re feeling more upbeat   

Hello to Mir, Nix, Alegria, Juicy, Zuri, Beachy, Missy, Lucy, Jo – sorry if I’ve missed anyone.

Apologies for the essay – as I said lots of catching up!

Lots of love, Donkey xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Fab news Donks you pupo lady - get those feet up and look after yourself


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- I have just read all about your house sh it, that's just awful hun. I am so sorry. What will you do?
Are yo and Ben ok though?  

Pix- Thanks for sending that message to Donkey hun. OMG, that is an awful story about that girl, my god.  

Kate- Ah hun, I am glad AF has arrived (well, not glad but you know what I mean)  

Lainey- Sorry you're feeling horrible hun. Hope you are a bit betetr today?  

Donkey-  . Really pleased for you hun, and yes, you are right to get as much rest as possible  

Fishy- I just wanted to give you a hug even though you feel a bit brighter. I feel for you hunny  

Elinor- Scan tomorrow- me too- lots of luck hun  

Beachy- We go to Dewsbury, where are you?  

Laura- How's Tim hun?  

  Miranda, LJ, Popsi, Bobbi, Angel, Jo, Zuri, Nix, Nikki2008, NikkiW, Tracey, Natasha, Kazzie

I am sitting at my desk with my wheatpack on and drinking lots of water. May have milk too actually if I can have that aswell.
The funeral was so very sad and such a waste of my lovely cousins life - alcholism is a terrible thing. Bless her. He poor boys were in bits.

Anne
xxxx

Anne
xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Ally - Just because you are physically well at the moment doesn't mean you are mentally, you had a hell of an end to 2008 and 2009 hasn't started very easily for you either, don't judge yourself, what you're going through is emotionally draining, of course you're not going to feel good  

'Friend' does know, but as far as understanding goes, not a chance, she's one of those that will sit there and say that they'd better get on with having children, insensitive or what   If PG friend turns up it will be with 6 month old daughter, we'll then have to watch her crap parenting skills - drives me to distraction   Will have to hope it doesn't happen, or just get ******  

Donkey - well done PUPO lady  

Anne - sorry about your cousin, glad you're doing ok


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

ps.... Ali hun- I have sent you a text babe


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - hello sweetheart - yes keep that tum warm warm warm - how you feeling about the morning? Ben and I are okay - will be fine - just stressful stuff xxxx I am so sorry about your cousin hon - you must be drained from the trip and all the emotion x

Fishy - thanks honey - really sweet   I really hope that lady does not come along - truly I do


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Donkey congrats hunny       for your bfp.

Anne hi hun yes she has been a bugger this month, hope next month is a bit better   Glad funeral went ok as it could, we have a lady opposite who is an alcholic and the last few nights have been shall we say entertaining to say the least.  I find it hard becos they have a 3 year old little boy who is lovely but to be honest i think he may have alochol feotal syndrome as he is not a normal 3 year old.  Its very sad and im trying my best to help but to be honest i dont think she wants help and am starting to feel a bit peed off with it now.  She has been on a 2 day bender and is now on her 3rd day of guzzling the wine.  What more can i do? 

Fishy - very hard to keep quiet with people like that   hope she stays away for you.  

Ally - hi hunny bun, hope u feel better soon  

Hi to everone else


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes Fishy- I hope she stays away too hun  

Ally- I am ok today but so busy at work and I have got some really stupid customers who think I am Mystic Meg and can just know what they want from a random email. One of these where 15 emails are goinf back and forth when 2 would have done  
Still, I am busy so that's good.
I am worried about scan but   that it will be ok. Got to get up at 4am       to leave at 5 so may be a   for the rest of the ay at work  
Glad yuo and Ben are fine, he will be home on Sunday won't he?  

Kate- Like sadie, this lady seems like she doens't want to be helped


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Bobbi


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Congratulations Donkey thats fantastic (can you briefly explain what assisted hatching is?)

Wow Pixie that story is crazy!! what a lucky escape, eurgh that poor girl must be shuddering everytime she thinks about it!

Anne - how are the stimms going? sorry you lost your cousin, that is so sad losing a life to alcoholism

Ally - really sorry to hear about the nightmare probs you are having re your flat, this is the last thing you need to be dealing with alongside TX - hope it sorts itself out soon for you

Alli - thinking of you, think you are really brave reading your story

Kate - glad AF has arrived

well apologies now for the whining me post below, also hope I don;t offend anyone as I know 6-8 folies is good but its more about the fact I am in the dark about it all - this is pasted from another reply on another thread to save time tsk tsk naughty i know 

Well went for scan today, come away feeling very frustrated, they tell you nothing over here and get irritated when you ask - he just said everything looks good and as should be, had to ask how many follicles and he said in a real arsy tone 6-8 as last time as if i should know this, i then said well is it good will i get any more and he said we have enough there! he's a real perfectionist and he doesn't like to over stimulate which i agree on and think is good but I am confused as I don't know if 6-8 and the response is good is in response to being good because things looked dire before xmas with low egg amounts or if that after my scan before stimming when he said things looked better and he saw 8 follicles then am I now classed as average and therefore it is good based on me being average - hope that makes sense?? he didn't give me any sizes! I take last jabs on sunday (same doses again) go for another scan Monday (no more scans this week which surprised me as thought i would have) trigger shot Monday then egg collection Wednesday

He keeps saying quality of quantity and I think what I saw were large follicles and I think he is concentrating on the 6 to 8 follicles he saw i had before starting stimming to get the best eggs from these, thats what i am reading between the lines but can't be sure, would this make sense to you all? 6-8 large follicles with a hope of 6-8 good eggs as opposed to say 15/20+ follicles of which may only get 8 good quality eggs from therefore he doesn't risk over stimulating?

I'm feeling really weird about it all now, I got the impression he wasn't impressed with me asking so many questions, I think he saw me as being greedy wanting more eggs 

also he saw the big burn scab on my tummy and I was so embarassed tried to explain, he then butted in and said is this from your injections and I said no and started explaining again about hot water bottle etc... he looked completely baffled at the hot water bottle idea and looked at me as if i was a nutter, god I am such an idiot at times, i seem to cause myself embarrassing situations too easily!!  but anyway interesting he didn't know about hot water bottles, he is the leading IVF specialist in switzerland and he is the one that told me not to change anything during stimming, i sometimes worry we read too much on the internet re what we should and shouldn't do and maybe it takes over a bit too much, i think i'll leave the hot water bottle for now don't want to risk anymore 3rd degree burns!! hehe

Soz for Loooooooong post

its a record I think 

Z x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Bobbi - thanks hon - just wish that rest actually did what it says on the tin!! Don't seem to get much from my sleep at the mo!

Anne - wow that is an early start, got everything crossed. Clients - just say to the next one that p!sses you off "eye balls not crystal balls"

Zuri - v frustrating for you, it is really important getting the info but I guess he isn't talking to you as he feels there is no problem??


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Donks: Congratulations! Oh I’m so excited for you – hope you get BFP (with twins   ) on 3rd Feb.    

Anne: who hoo you are back!    What is wrong with me, I miss people even when they are not around for a day?    I don’t have many friends you see!   How is jabbing going? 

Zuri: Oh how frustrating! You have every right to know what’s going on, don’t be afraid to ask any questions. 6-8 follies sounds like a great number to me and if he is the leading specialist then he will know what’s best for you - so don’t worry.  

Bobbi: Are you doing something exciting tomorrow?  

Ally: Ahhh L word always work with boys. I’m glad you’ve made up. 

I have been emailing some charities since morning trying to find a 'bone marrow donor' for a little kid in Turkey. I don’t know the kid or his family but I know they are desperate and thought if I can do anything to help that will make me happy forever. Fingers crossed!   

xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks Pixie and Ally - I know 6-8 is a lot and feel very happy about 6-8 its more about not kowing the size of them etc... i suppose I just like to know too much and feel frustrated at just being brushed off with not much info. I read so many threads where people know the exact size of follies etc.. and I have no idea!

I hope you girls don't mind me staying on here i feel really bad as before xmas I was told I only had a few eggs on my antral (sp?) follicle scan and was advised to check this thread out on other threads, then after that my next scan as you know showed 6-8 so I suppose I am an average responder but I really like it here and want to stay  but I'm worried I may offend some of you by being on here whilst getting 6-8 follies etc.... sorry maybe I am just worrying too much but just want to say I think you are all so nice that I want to stay  

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Zuri as long as you don't go above 10 you are OK staying with us    Of course it's fine hun


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

hehehe i'll just lie if i go over 10  its all your guys faults as I like the peeps on this thread


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Zuri - don't worry hun, a few of us have started off as poor responders and gone on to have more follies than expected on further cycles, we haven't been kicked off either   I'm a slow responder and i'm hanging on here for dear life  

Pixie - i had 11 follies, does that mean you don't love me no more


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks fish face

just seen your sig and can't believe you have been with hubby since you were 14! how sweet is that! so sorry you have been ttc for 13 years though, i complain that its nearly 4 years for us!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Our own fault - should have done something sooner rather than head in sand


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

very easy to do, we had out head in the sand for the first 2 and a half years


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

What you don't know don't hurt you eh


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Fish : Aren't you a litlle greedy one with 11 follies      Of course I still love you honey but err come on - share!!  
I've been with DH for 10 years so yes I feel your pain too girls. 

xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello dear team PR!! I’ve missed you all so so much.  I left on PR thread 69 and now look where everyone is! I’ve thought of you all lots and wondered how everyone is getting on.

I had a lovely time in Australia, horrible jetlag both ways.  The first week in Australia we were so jetlagged, then I got home last Tuesday and I’ve only just recovered finally today so another full week.  Jetlag was awful, but so worth it to spend almost a month in a sunny paradise and see my family.  I haven’t had a chance to get anywhere near my PC until now, and I’ve so much to catch up on with everyone!
  
I have some friends and their 2 kids staying with us this week, they are doing the tourist thing around London and I have to run out now and meet them.  Not sure if I’ll be online again while they are here as they are fulltime work, but I just wanted to come on and say a quick hello to you all, big hugs to everyone.      

Can’t wait to catch up with you all!!

Love of love Sam xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Pix - there were only 6 eggs in there hon and only half fertilised, i would of course have shared with you   Do you think my clinic will still consider me for donor share, i'm now 36 (think 35 is the max), and i suppose i'd be a risk with 6 eggs last time  

Sam - glad to have you back


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Zuri- That is a charming amoung of follies!!!! Well done. I am a great believer in asking a much as you need to and if they don't like it- tough!!! It's your body hun and yuo have the right to ask anything.  
I would imagine he's happy with you at the moment hence not giving too much away.


Pix- I'm back yes hun. Ahhh, it's nice to be missed  

Alls-    , love that one hun- I can't wait to say that now   

Fishy-  

Thanks Bobbi-  

Yay SAM   . Welcome home hun. Catch up when you're less busy  

Girls.... I need some advice...... what do follie twinges feel like?  I am feeling some stuff and    that it's not very very early ovulation.  Do the pains feel similar to each other ?
xxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - don't panic   yes hun they can feel like ovulation pains or twinges, everyone is different, but if its in that area it will be your ovaries doing their stuff, you shouldn't ovulate this early anyway, especially when you are on medication to stop you doing so, this only becomes a possibility when you are stimming for ever and your body takes over. Now count 1 - 10, and take a deep breath  

Looking forward to hearing how you get on in the morning


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Anne

I have had a few twinges which I would describe as similar to AF and ovulation pains, I imagine most of these things all feel similar, I wouldn't worry. How many days have you been stimming now? I felt twinges (only a few) after about 4/5 days of stimming I have been stimming now exactly a week (its good that you are getting a scan less than a week from starting) I had thought I;d have more this week running up to the trigger but he doesn't want to see me again now until next monday when he'll do the trigger. Anyway wishing you lots and lots of luck tomorrow at your scan!!

Don;t get me wrong girlies I am very happy with 6-8 (after being told I'd be lucky to get 5 after only seeing 3 follies on my antral follicle count 6-8 is bloody brilliant  )just not happy with not getting more information - I like to be in the know 

I really should stop procrastinating today on this forum, i have so much work to do but keep checking back for updates! IF and FF is taking over my life these days 

x

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Z- I have had 4 jabs of menopur so far  

Fish- Thanks hun- I am only on day 5 now of stimms and haven't had my cetrotide to stop ovu but I know I am worrying unnecessarily  

thanks Bobs


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a little 2 hour snooze and you write 2 pages!!

Zuri - AH assisted Hatching is where they laser the out layer of the embryo to help it implant.  They recommend it in older ladies with several failed cycles.  Apparently when you are older the outer layer can get a bit thick and tough which the embie finds hard to break through.  The dr said today that mine didn't have a particularly thick outer coating but we had discussed it previously with her as a sensible option and wanted to give ourselves the best chance. It cost £500 and is done / you can decide, just before transfer.  There is a slightly increased chance of identical twins with AH but I don't care  
Re. your 6 - 8 follies...I joined the PR thread cos despite getting an average of 15 follies on my first 2 cycles many of my follies were empty, had immature eggs and they died so i was left with not many.  This time after my worrying couple of visits with 2 viable follies on my last visit it had gone to 8 but the majority were still too small.  With the increased drug regime and extra long stimming you know the outcome - 7 eggs and 5 embies.  I've never had that many eggs or embies.  So less follies / more and better quality eggs.  Don't lose hope.    
But I know what you mean - after all my fuss I feel like a fake PR   

Welcome back Sam

Good luck tomorrow Anne  

Seeya
Donks xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

wow so Donkey you must have been over the moon to get 7 eggs and 5 embies after only seeing 2 follies at first. My doc hasn't upped my drugs at all for this second week - I am on same, 150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur

Wishing you all the luck on this go Donkey, I will be keeping my fingers crossed!! xx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Zuri when I was really upset and thought it was going badly I insisted on talking to the consultant and some changes being made.  Could you try that? x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I want  a little snooze  

Zuri- Are you originally from England?
xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Donkey - I think my consultant will be just the same if I try and question him, anyway i do trust him and if I get 8 good eggs then i'll be happy just wish I knew a bit more about whats going on, all my info is from you girls - anyway will trust him, his success rate is 41% with women average age 37 (I'm 34) which I think is good so he must know whats he's doing  he's just a bit odd and has a limp hand shake hehehe  

Anne - Yes I'm for the North East originally although moved away from the north 15 years ago to the midlands when I left uni then moved here 3 years ago

x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Bobbi - have a nice dinner 

Anne – good luck with your scan tomorrow!! Oh hug kisses for you hon. 

Hi Fishy!  Hugs for you too.

Hi and big welcome to the newbies – Zuri, Donks. I’ve a lot of catching up to do - what clinics are you girls at? 


There are so many questions I want to ask each of you girls to find out where your all at. I’m not sure I should PM all of you or you’ll all be forever trying to update me, so I’ll just catch up as we go. 

I have this fear that some of these wonderful ladies will have vanished from the thread while I’ve been gone.  It’s been a tough month but knowing you girls are out there gives me so much hope.  There is so much love on this thread     

Big kisses to the gang. Ally, Ali, Kate, Laura , Miranda, LittleJen, Popsi, Steph, Tracey, Jo M, Natasha, Ophelia, Heather, Purple, Nix, Anna, Nikki, Elinor.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Anne hunny please please calm down    I felt no pains or twinges on my first cycle and had 5 follies but only 2 eggs, yet on my 2nd cycle i had pains life af, bloating, wind and other pains and had only 2 follies no idea if there were eggs there as didnt go to ec, make of that what you will    Think everyones different and each cycle may be different from the last.  Good luck for 2moz hunny, let me know how you go please   

Donkey - we leave them for an hour and they go all chatty on us    Hope you are resting up and being spoilt rotten  

Sam welcome back hun glad you enjoyed aussie land, wheres my boomerang tho, did it come back? 

Zuri i was on max dose of 6 amps of menopur 450 i think on my last cycle - so god knows what i'll be on this time, prob rocket sized ones 

Pixie - hi my little sweetie pie how are you hunny?  

Fishy - how many follies    think you must have had my share 

Bobbi have you chased hh hospital for follow up hunny? 

Hi to everyone else laura, miranda, purple, ali27, ally, becka, elinor, tracey, steph, pinkcarys, blimey my minds gone blank   

After a quick bit of spotting this morning following dropping the kids off my af seems to have disappeared again - sorry to go back 2 the poo topic again girls!!!  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice image i have of you Kate dropping the kids off!!   

Hi Sam - my clinic is over in Switzerland, we live here, not having some fancy treatment over here because we are loaded  when I say I am having IVF in switzerland people seem to assume (because of the old stereo types of swiss medicine etc..) that we are getting world class treatment, yet to find out re IVF, although can't complain about previous treatment here though, it is pretty posh - daren't tell you all about my experience of the swiss 5 star ho....... err I mean hospitals! (talking ala carte menus and en suite wet rooms!!) 


Z x


----------



## wazycat (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi ladies, just come back from a lovely long weekend in Birmingham where i saw my family and had a weekend off from thinking about IVF.

Anne - Hi, i cant wait to get to your stage! wishing you all the luck in the world babe xxx

Pixie - hope you are ok, your sooo nice!

Hi to all the other lovely laies here, so many and this thread moves soooo quick.  its hard for me to type as everytime i get my laptop out my Aston (one of my cats) keeps jumping up on me!  he is such a big baby, he's always trying to suckle on my ear lobes!

Just going to check on the chinese food im cooking! mmmmmmm

loads of love


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi my lovely ladies,

Sam- It's really nice to have you back and you should know we are always here for you hun.
You will catch up hun don't worry  

kate- I LOVE that expression   
I am calmer now thanks hun  

Wazzy- Hello Mrs!! Thanks for your good luck wishes. Your little Aston sounds lovely   

Hope you're ok Ally sweetie  

Pix-  

Lainey- You ok hun?  

Hope everyone else is OK.

I am gonna disappear off now to start on dinner- only just in from work 
need an early night so I will report in when I get back into work tomorrow

Thanks so much for being so wonderful, I really can't imagine doing this without you all

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I know Kate its chat, chat, chat!  
Glad AF isn’t causing a lot of pain.

Hi Sam I’m at the London Women’s clinic and I at the moment I feel like a fake PR girl.  I’m sure it’s all their support that has improved this cycle for me.  

I’ve just had my second acupuncture in 2 days – had one last night and one this evening.  I read about the ‘german protocol’ where you have acu just before and after ET.  It’s worth a go.  I’ve been having acu for about 15 months now and I swear it has improved my periods.  From being bedridden for 2/3 days to just looking like the walking dead is a HUGE improvement.  I recommend it.

DH is spoiling me – frittata and salad for dinner – eggs from our own hens  

Speak later I’m sure
Love Donkey xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Donkey I am having acupuncture here, I am in german speaking part of switzerland so maybe mine is german protocol because I have to have it just before and after egg transfer too

x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Having trouble keeping up with you all these days!
Just wanted to send a big   to pixie. I know how it feels and hopefully there will be better news later in the year   
Anne - good luck with your scan  
Donkey - well done on being PUPO
Sam - welcome back  
Love to everyone  
NicksW


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello Team PR,

Latestarter -  

Anne & Zuri & Fish - Good luck    

Ali -  

Donkey - PUPO lady    

Pixie -  

Sam - Welcome back  

A big   to Ally, Mir, Steph, Beachy, Nicki, LittleJenny, Juicy, Emma, Laura, Popsi, Nix, Ophelia, Bugle and everyone else I forgot to mention!

Alegria x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just want to say a massive, sincere and very heartfelt THANK YOU to you all for your amazing support, messages, encouragement....  Sam is so right - there is sooooo much love on this thread and you truely have helped me so much today alone.  You all make so much sense with your advice and input - and despite some thinking they waffle and ramble, it reads clear as crystal to me and rings so true.  

Bobbi - I think if getting pg had been easy the situation would be so different.  I dont think our relationship would be so damaged now and we would be together.  IF has torn us apart really.  But who really knows?  Right now I need to concentrate on my goal of having a baby before time runs out on me.  You are right, he may stick around anyway if tx works but I have had to enter into this thinking as a single person and all that that entails and like my friend said last night, if i am going to do it alone, might as well start now.  In answer to your question, he has agreed to freezing embryos, if I am lucky enough to get some, and also said he would leave sperm for the freezer when I asked.  

Missyg - I have entered into this knowing that i may be doing this on my own.  Its just hard because it feels like we have been through this journey together and invested so much.  

Juicy - I agree - I need to get through the tx and then deal with the situation with him.  I think he feels some guilt here as he procrastinated about the IVF over the years.  

Kate - Hooray for AF....dropping the kids off made me laugh!  

Nix - I thought of that too!  But he said last night that he does not love me/love me enough anymore.  He may think i only love him for this but I think the issues run a bit deeper too - he has a huge defense mechanism that comes into play as soon as he thinks he might get hurt.  I think it stems from when he discovered that his wife had been having a long-term affair with another guy who she then left him for and took his son with her.  There is defo more underneath this but getting to it is impossible at the moment/ever.  Plus, we have been here before and i keep reading between the lines and trying to sort things out but its got to come from him too.  Especially being the stubborn git that he is!

Ally - I am trying to put all this to the back of my mind now and not keep going over and over things in my head cos its not good.  i need to have some faith in me, him, tx, fate etc etc and go with it all.  At the moment he wont talk.  I know how he works and how stubborn he is and trying to talk to him will make it so much worse right now.  The more he is pushed in such situations, the further away he retreats.  Sorry to read about your housing issues - not what you need now either.  When are you stopping the pill?  

Fish - Thanks hon, just hoping now that he sticks to the arrangement.  i guess that I should plan to go ahead regardless and if he does not turn up then any eggs retrieved should be frozen for future use?  I know this is a risky business - does anyone know the successful thaw rate for unfertilised eggs?  Have fun Saturday and I hope your "friend" does not turn up    If she does, i think you should indeed get plastered and let rip!!  

Pixie - OMG that is horrendous.  The poor woman - shudder to think how it could have ended if she had gone back with him.  Did you have any success with finding a bone marrow donor?  

Donkey - congratulations honey on being PUPO!  That is the best news!!!  i am so happy for you and have everything crossed for you      Thanks for your kind words too.  

Anne - yesterday sounds like it was heartbreaking for you.   I hate to see other people upset but to see children grieving for their parent  
Good luck for the morning - with getting up so early AND the scan!! Will be waiting to hear with baited breath.  Thanks again for all your support.  

Zuri - I think if you have questions to ask then you should go ahead and ask.  Dont stop!  Give them a call if you want more answers.  you are paying for this so....  

Sam - welcome back!!!  Sorry about the weather here!  Just to update you - I am currently sniffing (meds, I mean!) til Saturday when I reduce the dose and start stimming with 300 Menopur.  My friend who is a nurse is coming over for dinner on Thursday to help me practice with saline.  first scan week friday.    Good to have you back!

Wazycat - Chinese food - yummy!  Its chinese new year this weekend too!  

Nicki -  

Alegria -   to you too!

Hi to Laura, Miranda, Ophelia, Natasha, Little Jen, Becka adn anyone I have missed.

I am feeling pretty ok today.  Just kept busy.  Not spoken to DP/ex-DP??  but this is the best way with him - let things settle.  I am determined to remain focussed on my goal - I will get through this!  Mainly due to all you gorgeous women and a handful of truly wonderful friends.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Happy New year Team PR

Hope you all had a good Christmas ad New year. 

Alegria  

Anne - Good luck with this tx hun   

Nicki W - Nice to hear from you matey, hope little Emily had a magical first Christmas xx

Beachy -   Hello Dolly

Laura - How are you girly? Frazzled? Hope you're all doing well. Beachy filled me in on the progress so far and it sounds like they're absolutely perfect. Well done you I am so pleased that they were all home to start the new year together xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Fish, Little Jen, Ophelia & Mir

I am due to start my FET with my next AF so that'll be around the 10th of Feb. Getting nervous again now. Please let it be 3rd transfer lucky     

Anyway girls off to bed now.

Sorry that there are only a few personals but I am sooooo out of touch on this thread. It goes at the speed of light!!!

Hello to all the new girlies on here

Love Sarah xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ali    think we all need to remain focused on why we are doing this, sometimes its just so bloody hard tho   Good luck hunny, hope everything goes to plan  

Anne - good luck for 2moz petal, keep us informed  


Hi alegria - i remember you hunny, you put a welcome comment on for me when i first joined     

Wazycat - hi hunny i love chinese food too but me and dh are on a cut down on food and only had baked potato and a small portion of beef stew tonight 

Hi nicki - how u doing hunny? 

Bobbi - keep chasing them petal, hospitals need a good kick up the bum sometimes 

Pix - hi hunny hope ur ok 

Hello to fishy zuri laura miranda purple ally becka and everyone else  

Still waiting for af to put in proper appearance, think i will go to bed suitably nappied up tonight tho!!!!  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello Kate – sorry your AF has disappeared. Don’t apologise for talking about this poo topic – we all bear our souls here so any AF issues are welcome.  

Zuri – wow your clinic sounds amazing. Do they discriminate – sorry, screen   based on amh or fsh?

Donkey & Zuri – I think it’s wonderful to hear that some IVF clinics are not only accepting that alternative medicine may have something to offer but incorporating it into their tx. 

Hi Alegria – lovely sunflower.

Ali – You are a wonderful lady and will be a wonderful  mum.  I’m so so sorry this has happened to your relationship, it is not fair and there is no justice in this world.  You are doing the absolute right thing, concentrate on this tx and having a baby.  My best friends relationship broke down 2 years ago when she had a mc at 6 months, a baby they wanted badly. She is now working on her financial situation, then she is going to try again using a sperm donor. I’m so proud of her going it on her own.  She will love that child so much that I know it’s all going to be fine.  Elinor who was on this thread is going it alone too.    Big hugs to you hon.    What are you sniffing hon?  I’ve heard some girls do have some med they sniff.

Anne - the very very best of luck for tomorrow.

Hi wazycat  

goodnight kisses girls
xxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Sam, I'm doing acupuncture independently to my clinic so they are not that progresive 

Re screening I am not sure if they do any screening but I doubt they do

Z x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sam - I am sniffing Synarel - 1 sniff per nostril twice a day, reducing to 1 sniff in 1 nostril twice a day from Saturday.  Downregging before stimming and then the lower dose prevents ovulation, i think.  

How awful for your friend to go through losing a baby at 6 months pg.  Total admiration for her taking this step.   - for your friend.  

Goodnight xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girlies,

Anne: You must be having your san as I type. Good luck darling - I am thinking of you and   for more follies.

Sam: Welcome back! Nice to “see” you again.

Ali - Fish - Ally: Special   for you.

Ali: Re “bone marrow donor” – it’s proving to be difficult and incredibly expensive! I received and email back from Great Ormond Street Hospital. They want 25K just to start searches and £250K deposit for transplant.   Oh it makes me realise how lucky we all are that we only have IF issue.

Natasha: How are you feeling-hope you are OK. 

Wazycat: That’s very sweet of you to say I’m nice hun. I PM’d you but happy to help any time you need me or someone to talk to. 

Laura & Steph: Hope you have a lovely day together. (very jealous!)  

Donkey: Only 13 days to go   

Zuri: Are you still here - stop pretending you are a PR!   Good luck with your scan on Monday. 

Bobbi: Have a lovely day (without us  )  

Lainey :How are feeling honey ?

Kate: You make me giggle! How are you today, is AF behaving herself?  

Nicki: Thanks for my special  .

Juicy: How is the “bump” today? 

Hello to Missyg, Kol, Miranda, LJ and all the other lovely ladies    

Pixie xxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

still here Pixie  

hope you are well 

x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Good morning Pix,

Anne - I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun    

Ally - so so sorry to hear bout your housing problem - what dreadful timing. but like the others have said - I am a true believer in things happening for a reason. A lovely lovely place is out there for you. I can empathise as we have just received an email from the people who own the chapel we rent to say they are returning from Australia in feb so we have to be out, after just 6 months. We're buying my ex out of the home we owned together (but couldn't sell) and moving back in there. It will be very strange going back to where I lived in a previous relationship with a new partner though....  I HATE moving house and have done it 4 times in the last 12 months, so can't wait to settle down. Have you found out your rights regarding notice etc? Hopefully it will give you time to find the perfect place.

Everyone else - hi. I can't keep up, sorry, but I do read regularly and try to keep up with your news.

Must go and write that report now - I've been a bit naughty and agreed to meet a friend at the gym for a workout this afternoon when I'm supposed to be working, so I must try and do some work this morning.

lots of love,
jo xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Hi pixie - yes hunny af behaving at last   Just a bit painful and bloated today but should be okl 2moz

Hi to jo, zuri, ally, and everyone else   

Are we in chat tonight?

Gotta go boss here

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Anyone heard from Anne yet  

Kate - i only had one folly on my first t/x that was abandoned, hence why i joined the PRs, so getting 11 on my next t/x with higher dose was a pleasant surprise, i am considering becoming a donor now but don;t know if i qualify anymore as i'm now 36 and there were only 6 eggs in the follies, not sure whether this is too much of a gamble for the clinic, will ask at the appointment next week. This way i can help another IF sufferer and get money off of my t/x i think  

Wazzy - i have a tabbycat (Twiglet - opposite), he is currently in the doghouse with DH, he's brought mice in everynight since friday, including a live one, i trod on a mouse's head when i got out of bed this morning  

Donkey - i had acupuncture before and after ET last time, it makes it a very busy day   i'm looking into getting acupuncture on my health insurance at the mo, it says you can have up to 10 sessions  

Ali - keep going hun   I HATE synarel, it's the worst bit of t/x, hope you are doing ok with it  

Sarah - good luck with your FET, that's coming around very fast  

Jo M - glad you managed to find the finances for buying your ex out at last, at least it will be your own home again, instead of a rented one and you can settle down, is it far from where you are now 

 to everyone else


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies  

Back at work now and  am so so so happy    
Scan went well, I have 3 follies on the left - 13mm, 10mm, 8mm and 1 on the right 11mm. 
Lining is 5mm. Jaliah was pleased with that so far.
Another scan at 8.30am Friday and I start on the Cetrotide tonight...... forgot to ask where to inject  
They said I can call and check on bloods later if I want to but they will only call if there are any probs etc.
I was in tears to be honest cos this time 3 months ago those Birmingham Tossy clinics told me not to bother cos I would have no response at all- and I have so far  

Wiil be back in a bit when I have could up on work stuff.

I just wanted to say though, thanks so much to you all for your lovely good luck messages and texts - they really do mean the world to me.   

Anne
xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow Anne, that's fab news - great sizes too for a first scan - been thinking of you all morning  , so so pleased for you hun, hope you're going to have take away tonight to celebrate


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: you beat me to it – this is what I was about to post!  

Hello Fish  

I've had a text from Anne earlier on but rather not say anything cos I'm sure she will want to update everyone when she gets to work. (You are probably thinking now why I bothered writing this post at all!    )

Kate   i'm up for a chat but might get there a little later than 8pm.

Zuri: I'm good honey thanks. 

I've just sent a text to my friend and told her that I was upset/disappointed with her for not even sending a text during my hardest time. I said I care about her and don’t want to upset her by going into much detail cos I said I know she has a lot going on at the moment so it will be best if she left me alone for a bit. She sent a text back and said she didn’t mean to hurt me, the only reason she hasn’t called because she didn’t want to talk to anyone when she was going through the same thing so thought by not calling me she’d give me some space. She also said I was closer to her than her sister and said she is there whenever I need her.

Now great – what next! WTF am I supposed to do?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Well done Anne thats great news!! great that you are getting regular scans too, all looking very promising x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Pix - good news that she replied, i'd leave it at that, you've both had your say and to go further could upset either of you, i hope that helps


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh no Pixie dilemma, to be honest its a response i'd have expected, like a lot of us have said even though she has upset you i bet she had no idea or intention in doing so - how do you feel? has it made you feel better that she replied and explained or has it made you feel more angry? do you believe her reason? or do you think it's an excuse? 

x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Zuri & Fish: I really don’t know to be honest. It’s nice of her explain her reason but it doesn’t change anything. I think as Fish suggested I’ll leave it at that cos I don’t want either of us to get hurt – I reckon some distance will do great for both of us. 

Oh gawd I didn’t mean to start the whole friends debate again so


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pixie      hunny, better to start it up than think they dont care  

Anne - nice to see you back hun, didnt say anything when i posted earlier, didnt wanna pinch ur wonderful news    Get that hot water bottle back on that belly and start downing the milk - its all systems go now girl  

Hi zuri fishy and everyone, i feel like i need chocolate today 

kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- I am with Fish etc on having a bit of distance hun but you may change your mind so just see how you feel. Play it be ear (whatever that silly expression means    )
I had a falling out with my bessy mate over my wedding but we are close as anything again now but it took a row to sort it out with wasn't nice to be honest and we didn't speak for 4 months  
Thanks for nearly updating everyone hun    

Zuri- Where are you now with jabs/scans?  

Donkey- oooh, I am sooo excited for you. I am gonna have as much acu as I can around EC (if I get there  ) and transfer.
Your hubby sounds lovely  

Hi Fishy hun- Thanks for your thoughts hun. How are you?  

kate- I have a good feeling for you next week petal. They said if I get to EC it will be next Tues or Wed- we can meet up fro a gossip    

Lainey- Hello Mrs, how's you today?  

Nat- Glad you're feeling better sweetie  

Ally- How you doing hun? any news on the house/flat front?  

Sam- Bet you have a lovely tan eh hun?  

Swinny- Hello hun, did you go to the DRep for Christmas?  

Ali- Glad you're getting through things hun. When do you start jabs? 

Bobbi, Angel, Tracey, LJ, Beachy, Popsi, Missy, Purple, Jo, NikkW, Nix, Nikkki2008

Bless my brother, got into the office a while ago and he has booked me and his wife for a mini spa day (obviously will see how things go with TX etc) but how sweet though  

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi anne I am on day 9 of jabs, i stop on Sunday and EC is Wed, have trigger and scan on Mon

Do you know when your EC might be yet?

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Z- Well, they did say mine could be Wednesday too   . Or maybe Tuesday- will know more Friday
x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Ah Anne, what a sweetie your brother is  

I'm doing ok thanks, waiting for appointment next week now and see where we go from there  

I bet you feel so much better now   And you WILL get to EC next week


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all!

Anne hon, hope you're ok. Sounds like stimms are going really well. And how lovely of your bruv to get that spa thing for you    Cetrotide is injected into belly or thighs just like the stimms hon...

Hey Fishy - what a lovely way to wake up, with mouse bits squidging between your toes.... yeeeeurgh!!!!!  Poor you!

Hi Kate - glad AF decided to play ball at last, why does she always play silly buggers like that, very frustrating!  Couldn't you ask your boss if they wouldn't mind staying out of your way for a while as they are interrupting your FF time, it's really out of order!  

Donks congrats on being PUPO hon!

Ali - keep on trucking babes, downregulation is hellish at the best of times.  Give your man time, I know mine is a bugger for saying stuff he doesn't mean when he's trying to protect himself from being hurt... actions speak louder than words and he's still there.   that it works itself out 

Pix - OMG re your friend's near-miss, what a lucky escape!  With regard to your mate, I think it's good that you've both explained yourselves.  You were very hurt so it will be a while before you get back to how things were before but now the air is clear.  Just give it time hon  Re the Bone Marrow thing, have you tried the African Caribbean Leukaemia Trust (ACLT)?  They have launched many appeals for people from ethnic minorities, not just black people but Asians as well so maybe they can help or offer advice re this Turkish child?  They are all lovely people and I'm sure they'll do absolutely anything they can to help.  Are you on the register yourself?  There are international searches so joining the register here means you can still help someone in another country if you're a match.  For example, the ACLT was started by Bev DeGale whose son Daniel was diagnosed as a very young child when she found that he had very little chance of getting a donor because there were hardly any black people on the register.  Through sheer hard work she and her husband Orin have increased the numbers of people from ethnic minorities and helped raise awareness of the issue.  Their son did get a donor in the end, but it was actually someone from the states which just goes to show that the international search thing does work.  Daniel's transplant was a success but he died last year, unfortunately, due to multiple organ failure which I suspect was due to the long wait he had to find a donor.  

Ally hon, so sorry to hear the problems you're having re your house!      I am pretty sure they can't just kick you out from one moment to the next, there must be some kind of notice period to give you guys a chance to sort yourselves out.  It must be hard trying not to panic and it's worse with Ben being away, but I am sure that they're going to give you time to make alternative arrangements.    . Are you still coming to frogland this week?  I'm still feeling a bit dodgy but I really hope we can meet up!  I'll wear a face mask or summink!

Jo - good luck with your move hon!  No doubt it will feel a bit weird but it will be nice to be settled again.

Zuri - so you're another pretend PR - just like me!  I got 16 follies once but the girls still let me hang around so you should be ok!  The ARGC tells me that 8 follies is average so I think you're doing really well.  As Anne said, don't feel bad about asking questions. It's totally normal that you'd want to know what's going on and it's your doc's problem if his ego can't handle being questioned!  There is no such thing as a silly question, after all he's the expert, it's his job to know and if he doesn't then it's down to him to find out and keep you informed. Obviously you can't force him to change the habits of a career, but I just wanted you to know that you're not doing anything wrong in questioning him. I find the docs on this side of the channel are much more resistant to answering patients' questions, I think there's a gap in their training somewhere!

Hey Sam, Laura, Steph, Mira, Nick, Missy, Alegria and EVERYONE I've missed!!!

I'm ok, flu pretty much gone, it's really the chest infection that's still giving me grief but hopefully it won't be long before it clears up.  The doc gave me the strongest dose ever of pred - 80mg/day over 5 days (no wonder the ARGC dose of 20mg during my last tx didn't make a blind bit of difference!) and a weeks worth of anti-b's so if that doesn't clear it up, nothing will!

I was home over the weekend which was lovely.  There was a surprise baby shower for my mate on Sunday, welled up a bit at the teeny tiny baby clothes and the big "cake" made out of baby accessories but managed not to make a twit out of myself by bawling my eyes out!  Had immunes done at the ARGC on Monday too and just hoping that this chest infection won't have made the levels go all weird!  Back in frogland now, trying not to fall back into the bad habits and hiding away indoors. I've been chasing my former employers to see if they're going to stick to their informal agreement to take me back but nothing as yet.  Not going to put too much pressure on them at the moment as obviously I need to see how the FET pans out...

Eh well, time to cook something methinks!  Jamaican "cook-down" chicken and a beef stew... yum!  Might even make a cake... DH is going to think it's Christmas again 

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix-     Can I come for tea please?  
Glad your flu nearly gone hun. Well done on going to the baby shower- I am ashamed to say that one of my friends had one last August but I just couldn't bring myself to go.
NIce to hear from you by the way hun  

Fishy- I really really hope this is your year hun


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nix - hi hun, glad you're getting better   What's the plan with the FET, will it be next month after next AF   

Finding myself dreaming of money now girls, i think i've won the lottery every night this week, last night it was the thunderball, t/x obsessed or what, how do you all save for t/x, i'm a complete spendthrift, too many outstanding costs to pay


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy- save....what does that mean?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix hi hunny - u mentioned cake   im so hungry today think i may have to have something in a bit  

Anne - im all up for a gossip hun   Will u be driving down?  We are going by train next week dh booked us first class on way down so get a free breakfast   TBH with dh starting this van up and working for himself think i may be doing most of trips by myself on train   theres no way im driving through london i get lost in birmingham   Ooooh what a lovely brother u have, think i will have to mention that to my brother 

Fishy - good luck for next week hunny, hope ur joining us for a gossip tonight    Any luck with m-i-l yet on the money front hun?   Hunny if i win the lotto i will treat all of us on here to a cycle  

Zuri - not long for you now either petal?  We are gonna have so many bfps on here soon  

Supposed id better go and make a cuppa see if i can curb the hunger for a bit longer 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Oooooooh First Class, get you!!!!!  
We will be driving down yes hun cos the time we have scans- 8.30am its easier than getting train. We have to have em that early do DH only needs half day then.
I really hope the business gets off to a good start hun and does well


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Zuri- I've added you on ** hun x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Anne G said:


> Another scan at 8.30am Friday and I start on the Cetrotide tonight...... forgot to ask where to inject


Hi Anne

I always inject Cetrotide into my tummy aswell. Use the other side to the Gonal F 

I am feeling anxious today as I get the result of my AMH test on Friday  Not holding much hope and consultant says ut depends on result as to whether they will treat us 

Rachel x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne    its only cos neighbour works at train station hun and we got em at discount price  

Rachel - good luck for friday hun


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Good luck Rachel!      And you know that there are many people on here that prove that AMH ain't nuthin' but a number!  If they're too dumb to treat you just because of one low number, we know there are other more open minded clinics who will! 

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Rachel, thanks hun.
What clinic are you at?
My AMH was 6.32/0.88 and The Priory basically said no point as too low and I would never respond to any TX....but I seem to have had some folliies today hun with the Lister
Don't give up- I nearly did as The Womens said the same thing, but they were happy to give it a go (self funded) and take my money knowing that they felt there was no point


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Rachel - thinking of you for friday  

Kate - MIL still away with the fairies - hoping she will ask what the next step is after our follow-up, don't know how she thinks we are paying for it   Get buying those lotto tickets - hope you have one for tonight  

Not sure if i'll be chatting tonight, Big Brother eviction, have to make the most of the viewing before it finishes on friday, was anyone else disturbed last night by Verne snogging a baby doll


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bugg ar- I am gonna have to leave the chat tonight girls cos I have to go straight from work to Fazeley Pharmacy to get some cetrotide and by the time I get in that will be about 8ish and I desperately need some sleep. Fishy, think I will watch BB in bed  
xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

That was my plan too    hopefully with no mouse parts at the foot of it


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone   I feel bad mentioning it as I already have the girls and know there are so many out there still trying to achieve their dream but, after 6 goes to get the girls I do really appreciate what you're all going through. My first journey was by no means an easy one   

Anne - I am at the Priory over here under Mr Sawers. I think he's lovely but can be very negative which I suppose in a lot of ways is good as there is no point giving me false hope. When I was having tx at the Priory before, I always got between 4 and 6 follicles but egg quality wasn't great. Ho hum, we'll see what Friday brings and then think again from there.

Thanks again xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I had him too rachel (not literally    ) and he was very very negative but we're all different hun so things may be all good for you on Friday. Lots and lots of luck  

Fish- Mouse parts? what happened?


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Forgot to say that the 4-7 follicles was with 600iu! 

x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow Ladies so much news, I spend all my time catching up then have none left to post so hello to EVERYONE and just a few personals

Anne WOOO HOOO on the follies!! Go girl and to all the other stimmers    for success for you

Ally what a bummer about the flat!!     for you and  the successful treatment will happen and then you'll be in a new place getting ready for your little one!

Ali, oh hun    to you from me right now, I'm sure most of us can sypathise to a degree, but you're coping wonderfully, such an inspiration! Thinking of you!

Pix, friends hey! I've only just ressurected a friendship that had been aWOL for last 15months, the last words before it ended were, oh and I'm 6 weeks pregnant! Nice parting shot hey, anyway time and space has worked wonders, and meeting her beautiful 7month old daughter last week was actually lovely! I'm sure our friendship will never go back to what it was, but for that I'm glad, IF has changed me and I'm not that person anymore. Now I think going forward our friendship will be very different but I'm happy with that! Good luck with whatever you decide!  

Fish stay stong hunny, I'm sure you'll feel better after your app next week!

Kate you're AF has finally come! well, at least now you're ready for your next go! my AF arrived today, I was hoping it wouldn't but hey that's our life hey!

Roll on appointmants!!

Nix nice to see you so positive! I feel when you're up the world is up   stay strong hunny  

   and     to everyone

Sx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Purple - wondered where you had gone too   your appointment is not far away either, i hope the Lister can do you proud  

Anne - my big pussy Twiglet has been bringing in 'presents' everynight since friday (which was live and i had to catch as DH was asleep on the sofa), i got out of bed and trod on a mouse's head and leg this morning   Yesterday morning there were guts and legs on the kitchen floor - our cream carpet has had to be scrubbed of blood each day   He's a little sh!t, but i love him to pieces, DH doesn;t at the mo though


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Purple hun   Is your appt 1st Feb at Lister?

Fishy- my Oscar is esactly the same, we never know what's gonna greet us in the mornings. Freaks me out when they are alive and legging it round the kitchen


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Ladies, 2nd Feb so not long although was secretly hoping this month for a natural BFP, just felt so different and for once we had BMS at all the right times....... or so we thought! Anyway...... Sorry to hear about your cat troubles ladies!! Mine used to do that but I think the Ol lady is getting old now, all I get now is a headbutt first thing in the morning to let me know she's home safe  

Hugs

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ugh fishy thats awful, our fat lab bought a dead one in once and dropped it in the middle of the lounge, i nearly piddled myself    Im trying to contact dh to get him to buy lotto tickets now, but he's gassing on the phone again he worse than a woman  

Rachel - i did have a free consultation with the priory but once they had my amh result they said no point coming as prob wouldnt respond.  However if i wanted to pay for private consultation they would be happy to see me.  Told them to sod off and contacted the lister instead 

Purple - i hate af's especially when they keep you waiting  

Anne - where is the chemist u use hunny?   Hope u manage to get a good nites sleep tonight 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

You girls can talk!!   I only went out to get some lunch and by the time I was back you filled up 3 pages?  

Nix: Thanks for the info hun. I’ll get on the case straight away. I really feel for this kid and his family – bless them.  Glad you are feeling better, take good care of yourself.  

Anne: I’m very happy for you hun, you are doing great!  Are you going to call the Lister and find out about your blood result? (I bet you will  )

Kate: Did you say chocolate… b.ugger I’ve just been out and forgot to pick one up!   See what you’ve done!  

Rachel: Good luck with your AMH results but as everyone else said the low numbers mean nothing on this thread -but then you knew that anyway by reading everything we write   ( Please don't kick me out of this thread !  )

Purple: Thanks hun. I’m glad you’ve made up with your friend but I know exactly what you mean when you say the things will not be the same again. We are here for you hun.  

I went out to get some lunch and ended up shopping and got myself a skirt.    Does anyone know who treats shopaholics?  

xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Call Ali from Fazeley Pharmacy he is lovely- 01827 262488. They are very cheap hun

Pix- I am calling them at 4.35pm preciseley   . 
What's your skirt like ?
I think I might treat myself this weekend


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pixie - think i may have to get a bit of chocci on way home.  BTW hun whats a skirt??    We dont need treatment for being shopoholics hun, its a hobby and a pastime  

Anne - thanks hunny i'll make a note of that, do they delivery or is it collection only?   Let us know how the bloods go 

Purple - im gonna try my digital fertility monitor this month bought if before christmas but still had one of those hand held ones left.  I even remembered to power it up this morning and start it on cycle day 1, so thats quite good for me.  As to whether i remember to power it up every day..........well...........we'll have to see


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne : I knew you would    
I bought a "tribal" rara skirt - (funny that, it fits in with my trend report to the clients!)  

Kate: I have some choc at home but I want it NOW!!  

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there all.  I am back from San Diego and am now so out of date on everything so apologies for my poor attempt as personals!!

Pixie - so sorry for your BFN; I do hope you are feeling more positive now and ready to try again!!   Really sorry about your friend situation too.  I think very often people don't know what to say about IF issues - all they need to do is say "I'm sorry I don't know what to say but how can I help?" but they just don't.  Also, sometimes you need pals who can really empathise and I hope you have some here!    

Anna G - so thrilled about your 3 fabulous follies.  That is great news.  Bit of a difference from the total non-response you were told to expect by your previous clinic huh?   

Zuri - hoping for some good follies for you. 

Donkey - what wonderful news for you!  Fabulous result.  5 embies is a brilliant number and you are now PUPO!   BTW I think you must be the only one on the PR thread with PCOS!! 

Fishy - glad you got a letter suggesting try again with the same protocol next time.  It is nice to see in writing that they are willing to work with you and happy with your response etc. (as they should be).

Kate - I am glad AF arrived - unless you are pg her non appearance is a horror!

Lainey - I can understand you wanting privacy over tx so thanks for telling us all!  I hope it is going well.       

Nix01 - hi there!  When do you plan FET? 

Ally - your house situation sounds a real pain.  Can anything be done?  I also have to say from your recent posts you seem to have become a very wise lady.  What you have been through in the past year is awful but it's clear it is not beating you.  I really hope you are rewarded in the best way possible. 

Ali - I am sorry you are going through DP problems.  I agree with the others - he obviously cares deeply for you and treatment may just be taking its toll on him.  I would get through it and then review.  

Bobbi - hello there sweetie!  any update on the follow up?  you must be pretty annoyed about it by now! 

Lucy - glad you are gearing up for round 2.  Remember you have every reason to be optimistic after last time!!  

Beach - hello! 

Laura - surprised you have a second to come and say hello!!  Glad the trips are all ok!  I love the pic! 

Jo - sorry DHEA has affected your mood.  I hace had depression in the past too and have heard conflicting things about DHEA and depression.  Luckily it seems to be ok for me.  But you are doing the right thing to stop taking it if you are concerned. 

Tracey - hello there!

Steph and Juicy - glad our lovely pregnancy ladies are doing well.  Hopefully, Heather is too.  Hello Heather if you are lurking!

Rachel - hope AMH is better than you think.  But I agree with Nix that it seems unfair to base everything on that.  I was responding on peer support to a post by a lady (Andi I think) who was asking about DHEA when she was a normal responder.  Her AMH was only 5.6 (lower than Anne's) but she is still responding fine so I don't think it is the only factor. 

Purple - I see you are off to the Lister.  good move!  

Natasha - Hope you are ok; I have got a bit lost on what stage you are at but I think you are with the ARGC now so best of luck! 

Miranda - Robert looks as aodrable as ever. 

NicksW - hi there!  Hope Emily Alice is doing well. 

Carys - well done on your great egg number! 

Sam - welcome back!  I'll respond to your PM later! 

Well, some news from here.

I am back from San Diego and this is the first month we can time things to ttc!!  I thought we'd be starting up tomorrow-ish but I saw a good dollop of EWCM yesterday evening so I pounced on DP last night and this morning in case I am going to ov early! 

Kate is doing fine but a bit tired.  Oliver has a slight heart murmur which is apparently very common but still needs a referral "just in case".  My mum has been helping out.

My dad is responding well to his cancer treatment which is excellent news.

Sadly, one of the partners where I used to work died while I was away.  She had mentioned to her husband that she was stressed at work so it has been reported in the newspapers as being due to the credit crunch etc.  However, although the reports mention that she had 3 daughters under 6 they do not mention that one of them was only 6 months old.  Hence post natal depression rather than work may be to blame.  Anyway, she threw herself in the Thames and drowned. Very sad.  She was a really nice lady.  I don't work there anymore but some of my ex-colleagues say everyone is totally shocked.  She was only 41.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi lj - lovely to have to you back hun.  I have a little heart murmur which was not picked up till i was 30 and in hospital, even tho i had been in hospital twice before   Think they check all new babies for hm's now as standard practice.   Glad ur dad is responding to treatment well, good luck on ur first bonkathon hun, enjoy it    Sorry about ur friend at ur old work hunny, think i may have read that in paper this week, so horrid


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

LJ - great to have you back - so clued up as usual  

Poor DP, you must be exhausting him already, hope he had a good break while you were away  

That is so awful about your ex-colleague, you can't comprehend how she must have been feeling to do something like that, her husband must be distraught  

Glad the family are all doing ok


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ- Yay, you're back  
Glad about your dad responding to treatment but really sorry about your colleague x

Got my E2 results....1788 which is really good aparantly xxxxxxx
All LH and Prog fine too
Yippee


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - that is wonderful news about your E2 level.  All sounds very promising indeed!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi LJ – It’s so nice to have you back  . Really sorry about your ex colleague, people do under estimate post natal depression, how dreadful.  

You are on   then – YAY!  

Anne: Wow great E2 result hun! Go Anne go Anne   

xxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - from your E2 you may have some other follies lurking....  

Pixie - not on the 2ww yet!!  just pounced on DP when I saw the dollop of EWCM.  I don't think I've ov'd yet but I will keep you advised!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Blimey I go out fopr a few hours and come back to 3 pages of chat!! been quiet on here all morning

Hi Anne - thanks for adding me on **  wow can't believe your EC might be Tues or Wed, we have caught up, you are about 4 days behind me on stimming aren't you? will be great if we are on 2WW at the same time we can drive each other mad discussing twinges  speaking of twinges I have had them all day today I have just got back from meeting a friend for coffee and am feeling very dizzy, sickly and lightheaded too, not sure if its from the drugs, good excuuse to go and put feet up, shame I have to cook dinner though! Hubby in bad books as he has gone to the pub from work yet again!!! alright for some  

HI Kate - I hope we are going to have lots of BFP, the Jan/Feb cycle buddies thread got its first BFP of the year today!!

Nix - I feel a bit of a fraud PR but i am staying so tough 

Pixie - You do what you feel happiest with re your friend - think about number 1 it seems she has  

Rachel - Good luck for Friday

Jenny - Thats awful about your old work colleague, jesus she must have been so desperate to do that, thats terrible news her poor family

Z x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

PS thats great about your blood test Anne, (no idea what it means but it sounds promising) is it normal to have blood tests whilst stimming? I didn't have any? the more i read on here the more it seems my procedure over here is miles different from the UK - ah well its the results that count i suppose and I hope its the right result


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ali – I like to look at what everyone else’s proctols are, especially comparing us low amh \ low antral girls.  The protocol they had for me (that I didn’t start, in Nov when I had the mc) didn’t have Synarel, and I wonder why they are so different when we are both AMH 0.1 at The Lister
For comparison mine was
Clomid 50mg 5 days, Menopure 300ius 12 days, Cetrotide (0.25mg) 7 ampoules
I’m trying to get in touch with any very low amh women who were successful, and keep a record of the protocols they had on a spreadsheet. I have a couple, but there are several more I need to follow up on when I have sometime.

Anne – you go girl!! That’s fab about your follies.  So happy for you. 

Rachel – good luck with your tests.  It is just a number, so don’t get too focused on it. We are all here for you so keep us updated!

Purple – hello! So soon for you! 

Pix – Your amazing finding the time to help this kid with everything going on in your own life, what a big heart you have.  Sorry about your friend. If you were really close, it maybe best to try to patch things up. I feel so sensitive about everything now, I know my friends aren’t meaning to be insensitive sometimes, but everyone is so busy and I think we PR ladies need to be treated extra carefully. To be honest, I find it safer to stay on here and chat to you girls rather than my live friends – I’m too scared they will accidently say something that will upset me.  I was really sorry to hear about your BFN, hugs Pix    . xxxxxxxx 

Kate – thanks you reminded me to I have to get my digital fertility monitor ready to go this month! I keep forgetting to start it with everything else going on.

Fish & Nix – I was so so sorry to hear about your BFN when I was away, I was so so sure it was in the bag for both of you and completely shocked. You both had such a good response, I do hope your planning to give it another go.  It has to work for you both as you both did so well.    

LittleJen – hello hello! When I left we were discussing tricking DP into ttc .... is he now on board? Are you both trying  wow this is such big news!  It’s just awful about your colleague, so so terrible, her poor poor children.  Glad your Dad is doing well, that's really good news.

Natasha – hope your feeling ok with your immunes tx. xxx

Ally – I left you a message today. Let me know if there is anything at all I can do to help. Help search for properties?

Hello to all the girls I’ve missed!

Better go, I have friends staying this week with their kids... I wanted a little FF break to find out what's happening with you all which has turned into over an hour! They must be wondering where their dinner is!

Sam xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Heads up, i will be lo9cking shortly


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=172819.0


----------

